# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Միջֆորումային մրցաշար

## Barça

Ժողովուրդ ջան, proffootball.com   ու realmadrid.am ֆորումների մասնակիցների  միջև մրցույթա կազմակերպվում, եթե էս ֆորումից էլ ցանկացողներ կան կարաք միանաք, ինձ թվումա ինչքան շատ լինեն մասնակիցները էնքան հետաքրքիր կլինի, մանրամասներին կարաք ծանոթանաք ԱՅՍՏԵՂԻՑ

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ժողովուրդ ջան գոնե գրեք մասնակցելու եք թե չէ ,որ իմանանք ինչ ենք անելու. 
Օրինակ հիմա կաոներն ենք ճշտում,եթե մասնակցելու եք,նախորոք ասեք,որ կարողա ասենք կանոնների վերաբերյալ դուք էլ  ինչ-որ առաջարկ ունենաք..

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես էտ հասցեով գնացի, ռեգիստրացիա ուզեց, դե ես էլ չունեի, փակեցի տենց:

----------


## FC-MIKA

ֆորումը առանց ռեգիստրացիայի անհասանելիա.

----------


## Ուրվական

Հիմա որ էտ մրցույթին ուզում եմ մասնակցեմ, պետք ա էտ ֆորումում գրանցվե՞մ:

----------


## FC-MIKA

գրանցվի,որ կարանաս ֆորում մտնես,կարծեմ արդեն ձեր ֆորումից 2 հոգի գրանցվել են.
Հետո եթե ձեր ֆորումի մնացած անդամներն էլ համաձայն եղան,որոշվածա ամեն ֆորումից 5 հոգի պետքա մասնակցի,ուրեմն ձեր ֆորումն էլ կկարանա մասնակցի.

----------


## Ուրվական

> գրանցվի,որ կարանաս ֆորում մտնես,կարծեմ արդեն ձեր ֆորումից 2 հոգի գրանցվել են.
> Հետո եթե ձեր ֆորումի մնացած անդամներն էլ համաձայն եղան,որոշվածա ամեն ֆորումից 5 հոգի պետքա մասնակցի,ուրեմն ձեր ֆորումն էլ կկարանա մասնակցի.


Ես էլ գրանցվեցի, որ նորություն լինի, տեղյակ պահեք: :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Ես ռմ.էյեմ-ից եմ, բայց էլ չեմ մտնում էտ ֆորում: Սպասում եմ՝ գա ռեգիստրացիաս հաստատող նամակը, որ իմանամ՝ ինչ մրցույթ ա  :Smile:  Պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա...

----------


## Taurus

միա հատ գրեք էտ ինչ մրցույթ ա, թե արժի գրանցվենք , թե չէէլ շուխուր չդնենք

----------


## REAL_ist

կարճ ասած իպանիայի առաջնության խաղերի վրա պռագնոզներ ենք անում,ամեն ֆոռումից 5 ականան անդամ,վերջում հաշվում ենք միավորները ու ամենաշատ միավոր վաստակած ֆոռումը դառնումա հաղթող
եթե հետաքրքրեց մտեք Պրոֆֆուտբոլի ֆոռումը ու ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթացեք կանոններին

----------


## Barça

բոլորի ռեգիստրացիաները հաստատված են.

----------


## Ուրվական

> բոլորի ռեգիստրացիաները հաստատված են.


Ժողովուրդ, մեր ֆորումից ցանկացողները թող գրեն այստեղ, հետո կորոշենք, թե ում կընտրենք՝ 5 հոգի:

----------


## Cesare

Դե ես ել չեմ հրաժարվի :

----------


## BOBO

Ես արդեն գրանցվել եմ ու ծանոթացել կանոններին. երևի կմասնակցեմ:
__________________

----------


## Ուրվական

Մեր ֆորումից ցանկացողներ արդեն երեք հոգի կան.
1. Ուրվական
2. Marco
3. BOBO

Սպասենք մյուսներին:

----------


## Սամվել

Եսիմ ես ել կարդացի բայց դե նպատակը չհասկացա…Հա ինչ գուշակենցինք ի՞նչ օգուտ :Dntknw:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դեռ երեք հոգի ենք ցանկացող: Ժողովուրդ, ավելի ակտիվ եղեք: Հետաքրքիր մրցույթ կլինի, մենք էլ կներկայացնենք մեր ֆորումը: Վերջը կլինի, որ էն մաքուր ֆուտբոլային ֆորումներին հաղթենք: :Hands Up:  Իսկ դա չեմ կասկածում, որ կարող ենք անել: Շտապեք, մնացել է 2 հոգի, որպեսզի կազմը պարզ լինի ու նայենք, թե ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Սերխիո

Միևնույն է ,մենք ենք հաղթելու :Hands Up:   ՌԵԵԵԱԼ  
սպասում ենք մրցակիցներին

----------


## Սամվել

Դե լավ ինչ ասեմ ինձ էլ գրանցեք եթե կարելի է

----------


## Taurus

ՕK, ես էլ կգրանցվեմ կլինենք 4 :Wink:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Շատ լավա,որ ձեր ֆորումն էլ կմասնակցի,ինչքան շատ,էնքան ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի. Ի դեպ, մրցույթին կարողա մասնակցի նաև ArmFootball.com- ը.



> ետաքրքիր մրցույթ կլինի, մենք էլ կներկայացնենք մեր ֆորումը: Վերջը կլինի, որ էն մաքուր ֆուտբոլային ֆորումներին հաղթենք:


Չիշտա ձեր ֆորումը ֆուտբոլային չի,բայց ձեր ֆորումին մասնակցության առաջարկա էղել,որովհետև ստեղ կան ֆուտբոլ սիրող ու ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդիկ. Ու էտ փաստը մրցույթը ավելի կհետաքրքրացնի.

----------


## Taurus

լավ արդեն պարզ ա, նոր կարդացի proffootball-ի մրցույթին վերաբերվող պոստերը ու հասկացա որ տղեքը լուրջ տրամադրված են, բայց մենք մնում ենք Տյոմնայա Լօշադկան ու շանսերը մեծ են , իսկ ևս 1 հոգի հաստատ կհայտնաբերվի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես ռմ.էյեմ-ից եմ, բայց էլ չեմ մտնում էտ ֆորում: Սպասում եմ՝ գա ռեգիստրացիաս հաստատող նամակը, որ իմանամ՝ ինչ մրցույթ ա  Պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա...


Ճիշտ չես  :Think: 

Հ.Գ.
մրցույթն անիմաստ է ,միևնույն է մենք ենք հաղթելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

Եթե ճիշտն ասեմ չգտա , ետ կանոնները կամ մրցույթի մասին ինչ որ բան :
Բայց գրանցվեցի : Հատո կոգնեք կգտնեմ :

----------


## Ուրվական

1. Ուրվական
2. Marco
3. BOBO
4. Taurus
5. Kiborg?՝ չգիտեմ, գրանցվել է, թե ոչ:

Փաստորեն մեր թիմը պատրաստ է, բայց  վերջնական ցուցակը կներկայացնենք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այսօր երեկոյան: Ու կսպասենք մրցույթին, նաև հնարավորության դեպքում կմասնակցենք կանոնների վերջնական մշակմանը: :Wink:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Տղեք ջան ուրեմն կանոները արդեն պատրաստա,մի հատ մտեք տեսեք ձեզ հարմարա թե չէ 
Հա, ու մեկել սպասում ենք որ ձեր թիմը ներկայացնեք

----------


## Սամվել

> 1. Ուրվական
> 2. Marco
> 3. BOBO
> 4. Taurus
> 5. Kiborg?՝ չգիտեմ, գրանցվել է, թե ոչ:
> 
> Փաստորեն մեր թիմը պատրաստ է, բայց  վերջնական ցուցակը կներկայացնենք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այսօր երեկոյան: Ու կսպասենք մրցույթին, նաև հնարավորության դեպքում կմասնակցենք կանոնների վերջնական մշակմանը:


Գրանցվել եմ…ինչի դրա համար ինչա ուրիշ պետք…ստեղ գրանցված եմ…այնտեղ գրանցված եմ…այստեղ ասել եմ որ ուզում եմ գրանցվեմ… :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գրանցվել եմ…ինչի դրա համար ինչա ուրիշ պետք…ստեղ գրանցված եմ…այնտեղ գրանցված եմ…այստեղ ասել եմ որ ուզում եմ գրանցվեմ…


Վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան պետք չի:

Ուրեմն մի հատ խնդրանք, մեր թիմի անդամները թող հաստատ ասեն, որ իրենք մասնակցում են, որ էն մարդկանց մենք ցուցակ տանք, թե չէ էս երկու օր ա ձեն-ձուն չկա: Ուրեմն սենց, հաստատ մասնակցում ենք.
1. Ուրվական
2. Kiborg

Մնացածը թող իրենց անունները ավելացնեն այս ցուցակին: Իսկ խաղի կանոններին ծանոթացել եմ, անձամբ ես ոչ մի առարկություն չունեմ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե հնարավորա 5–ից բացի մի կամ երկու հոգու անուն էլ գրեք,որպես զամեն էլի,մեկել տեսար ձեզնից մեկը չկարանա մասնակցի մի տուրում

----------


## Taurus

Ես հաստատ կամ, միշտ պատրաստ եմ ցանկակցած կանոններով: :Smile:

----------


## John

Ես էլ եմ ուզում մասնակցել  :Smile:  1 տարուց ավելի է՝ գրացված եմ… չէի կողմնորոշվում, թե ում կազմում մասնակցեմ մրցույթին, վերջը որոշեցի Ակումբի կազմում մասնակցեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ես ել կամ գրանցվել էմ ու կմասնակցեմ :

----------


## Ուրվական

Չավելացրեցիք էլի ձեր անունները: Լավ, էս անգամ էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Ուրեմն թիմի վերջնական կազմում հետևյալ մարդիկ են.
1. Ուրվական
2. Kiborg
3. John
4. Marco

Մեկ էլ ոնց որ Taurus-ն ա ասել, որ հաստատ մասնակցելու, բայց հլը վերջնական ձեն չի հանում: Մնացել ա 5-րդ մարդը, ու թիմը պատրաստ կլինի: Պահեստայինների հարցն էլ հետագայում պարզ կլինի, առայժմ թիմի հիմնական կազմը ճշտենք:

----------


## BOBO

ԻԻԻ~ չջոկինք բա ես??

----------


## Taurus

> ՕK, ես էլ կգրանցվեմ կլինենք 4





> լավ արդեն պարզ ա, նոր կարդացի proffootball-ի մրցույթին վերաբերվող պոստերը ու հասկացա որ տղեքը լուրջ տրամադրված են, բայց մենք մնում ենք Տյոմնայա Լօշադկան ու շանսերը մեծ են , իսկ ևս 1 հոգի հաստատ կհայտնաբերվի:





> Ես հաստատ կամ, միշտ պատրաստ եմ ցանկակցած կանոններով:


էլ ինչ ոնց որ? :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես հաստատ կամ, միշտ պատրաստ եմ ցանկակցած կանոններով:


Էս գրառումդ չէր երևացել, կամ էլ ինչ-որ պատճառով չեմ կարդացել: Դե ուրեմն պարզ ա, մեր թիմի վերջնական կազմը հետևյալն է.
1. Ուրվական
2. Kiborg
3. John
4. Marco
5. Taurus
6. BOBO

Տղեք ջան, պահեստային-բան չգիտեմ, մենք էտ հարցը մեր մեջ կկարգավորենք, որ տուրում ով չեղավ, մյուսը իրա փոխարեն կխաղա, իսկ եթե բոլորը լինեն, հերթով ամեն մեկս մի տուր չենք խաղա, այսինքն՝ յուրաքանչյուր 5 տուրից հետո մեկ տուր բաց կթողնենք, այնպես, որ, այս կազմում այդպիսի հասկացություն չենք ուզում մտցնենք՝ պահեստային, կամ հիմնական, էսքանս ենք, իսկ թե որ տուրում ով կխաղա, կորոշենք մենք: :Wink:  Սպասենք մրցույթի կազմակերպիչների պատասխանին:

----------


## John

> հիմա եթե դժվար չի թող ակումբի ներկայացուցիչները իրանց կազմը գրեն.





> Ուրեմն մասնակցում են 3 ֆորում ` Proffootball.com, Realmadrid.am և Akumb.am.
> 
> Նախնական կանոնները Վահանի առաջարկածնա `
> 
> խաղի ելք– 1
> ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
> խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2
> խաղի հաշիվ–3
> ...





> Տղեք ջան, ինչպես նշեցի՝ ես Ակումբի կազմում եմ մասնակցելու: Անձամբ ես կողմ եմ խաղի կանոններին, ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ թիմակիցները նույնպես: Բայց ես առաջարկ ունեմ՝
> Ամեն թիմ ունենում է ավագ ու էդ ավագը մինչև նախօորոք պլանավորած ժամը, իրա թիմակիցների տարբերակներն ուղարկում է Կարենին, պմ-ի միջոցով: Ավագն ունենում է օգնական, ով կատարում է իրա գործը, իրա բացակայության ժամանակ պմ-ում նշվոմ է, թե որ տարբերակը ով է ուղարկել: նախօրոք պլանավորված ժամից հետո Կարենը համապատասխան թեմայում գրում է թիմերի ուղարկած տարբերակները  Կարծում եմ այդպես ճիշտ կլինի: Ու նաև կողմ եմ, որ միայն Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը չլինի, այլ ամեն տուրում, հերթով, թիմերից մեկի ավագը ընտրի Իսպանիայի, Իտալիայի ու Անգլիայի առաջնությունից 6 խաղ (10ը շատա իմ կարծիքով), որոնց արդյունքները գուշակելը համեմատաբար դժվար կլինի, ու նաև նա կընտրի իր կարծիքով տուրի կենտրոնական խաղը ու էդ որոշման հետ վիճել չի կարելի: Առաջարկում եմ սկսել Անգլիայի առաջնությունը սկսվելուն միաժամանակ: Ինչքան շուտ սկսենք՝ էնքան լավ, մանավանդ որ սեպտեմբերից դասի ենք, մինչև դասերը սկսելը հունի մեջ ընկնենք, որ հետո ավելի հեշտ լինի: Էս էլ Ակումբի դիրքորոշումը, որ հետո չասեք, թե քննարկումներին չենք մասնակցում  Մեր թիմի կազմը կներկայացնենք մրցույթը սկսվելուց գոնե 10 օր առաջ: Ու մի բան էլ՝ թիմերի հիմնական կազմում 5 հոգի թող լինի, անձամբ մեզ համար դժվար կլինի ամեն տուրում 5-ից ավելի մարդ ճարել


Մեջբերումներ պրոֆֆուտբոլ.քոմի համապատասխան թեմայից:
Վերջին գրառման հեղինակը ես եմ: Սպասում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին: Ինքնաբերաբար ես ներկայացնում եմ Ակումբը պրոֆֆուտբոլ.քոմում  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Մի բան էլ՝ հիմա գրում ենք, թե ո՞վ է համաձայն Ակումբի կազմում մասնակցել էդ մրցույթին: Մրցույթն անցկացվելու է օգոստոսից սկսած մինչև մայիս (ոնց հասկացա), այսինքն սաղ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում:

----------


## Rossoner

Ժող բա Գոլկիպերը ուրա???

----------


## John

> Ժող բա Գոլկիպերը ուրա???


Միքո ջան, իրա նիկը ստեղ Hayko է  :Smile:  Հայկ ջան, ձեն հանի, մասնակցո՞ւմ  ս, թե՞ չէ: Մյուսներին էլ է վերաբերվում, ով որ մասնակցելու է՝ թող ձեն հանի  :Smile:

----------


## Vahe

Եթե տեղ կա ինձ էլ գրանցեք: Պռոֆֆուտբոլում նիկս էլի Vahe է, նոր գրանցեցի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հա մեկ էլ առաջարկություն ունեմ, մենակ Իսպանիայի տեղը, թող կազմակերպիչը ընտրի տարբեր առաջատար առաջնություններից կարեւոր խաղեր (ասենք Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Անգլիա, պետք եկած ժամանակ նաեւ եվրոգավաթներ եւ այլն):

----------


## Barça

ժողովուդր ջան եթե դժվա չի մտեք ֆորումում ձեր վերջնական կազմը գրեք, ու եթե չեք ծանոթացել ախղացանկին, դրանել ծանոթացեք.

----------


## Ուրվական

Դե ես հաստատ կամ:

----------


## kiki

հետաքրքիր է, իսկ եթե ես ցանկություն ունենայի մասնակցել, ո՞ր ֆորումը պետք է ներկայացնեի... :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> հետաքրքիր է, իսկ եթե ես ցանկություն ունենայի մասնակցել, ո՞ր ֆորումը պետք է ներկայացնեի...


ակումբը :Wink:

----------


## kiki

նկատի ունես Ակումբ.ամ-ը՞.... :Jpit: )
Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ...համենայն դեպս չեմ մասնակում, ձեզ բոլորին հայտնի պատճառով :Wink: ...

իմիջիայլոց, առաջարկում եմ մրցույթի ընթացքն ու արդյունքները այստեղ էլ տեղադրել...

----------


## John

Ժող, ես խոստացել էի զբաղվել կազմակերպչական հարցերով, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով պարզապես չեմ կարող… կներեք: Խնդրում եմ, որևէ մեկը թող իրա վրա վերցնի էդ պարտականությունը, որ ամեն մարդ չմտնի գրի «ես կմասնակցեմ» ու ոչ մի արձագանք չլինի… Ինձ էլ ամեն դեպքում պահեստայինների մեջ գրանցեք, երբ որ հարմար լինի՝ կխաղամ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ արդեն Պրոֆֆուտբոլում 2 ֆորումները (Proffootball, Real Madrid) իրանց կազմերը գրել են:

----------


## Սերխիո

ես գրանցվեցի,բայց որ բաժնում էնք գրելու  ?

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ժողովուրդ ջան էս քանի օրը տեղի կունենա մրցույթի առաջին տուրը,խաղերը արդեն կա գրած պրոֆֆուտբոլի ֆորումում,եթե մասնակցելու եք,ձեր թիմը գրեք որ իմանանք.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովուրդ մի անգամ էլ ես եմ դիմում,եթե չեք մասնակցելու ասեք իմանանք,թե չէ մեր մոտ էլ անորոշ վիճակա,եթե մասնակցելու եք որոշեք հիմնական կազմը մինչև շաբաթ օրը,հետո խաղերը նայեք ինձ ուղարկեք լիչնիով էս անգամ ես կդնեմ,մինչև որոշեք ավագին:

----------


## BOBO

Չեմ ջոկում հմի խաղալու ենք թե չէ?

----------


## Աբելյան

էս աչքիս չենք խաղալու

----------


## Taurus

ես որ հաստատ խաղալու եմ., ու էն հին կազմը կա ու կա , վոբշմ նորմալ ա.

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի խոսքով արդեն կանք 5 հոգի՝
Բոբո, Հայկո, Տաուրուս, ես, տինտո բրաս, ճիշտ ա, թե չէ՞: Եթե վերջնական կազմը էս կլինի, մի հատ էլ վերջնական գրենք:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի խոսքով արդեն կանք 5 հոգի՝
> Բոբո, Հայկո, Տաուրուս, ես, տինտո բրաս, ճիշտ ա, թե չէ՞: Եթե վերջնական կազմը էս կլինի, մի հատ էլ վերջնական գրենք:


Ես էլ կուզեմ  :Ok:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Տղեք ջան արդեն մեր ու Ռեալ Մադրիդի ֆորումը,իրանց պատասխանները գրել են,եթե մասնակցելու եք արագացրեք,որ հասցնեք,եթե հարմարա հիմա էլ կարաք ինձ կամ Վահիկին լիչնիյով ուղարկեք ձեր պատասխանները,որ դնեմ պրոֆֆուտբոլի ֆորումում.
6 հոգու պատասխանա պետք ամեն ֆորումից. Նայեք որոշեք որ վերջնական ասեք.
Կամ էլ կարաք մտնեք պրոֆֆուտբոլի ֆորում,Մրցույթ թեմայում գրեք ձեր պատասխանները,էլի կտեղադրենք,համ էլ խաղերը կնայեք.

----------


## Taurus

Տղեք խնդրում եմ արագացրեք, ահա իմ պատասխանները 


Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 3:1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:0
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2:2
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1:1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 1:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0:2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 3:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:1

----------


## Ուրվական

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2:0
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:2
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1:0
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:1
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2:1
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:0

----------


## John

Ես էլ գրեմ էս անգամ  :Smile: 
Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 1:1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 3:2
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 3:1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:2
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 1:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1:3
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:1

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1  /Բայց դե հոգու խորքում 0-3 եմ ուզում  :Tongue:  :LOL:  /
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:1   
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2:0
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2-1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2:1 /ՄԱնչը Առանց Ռունիի  :Think: /
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:2 /եսիմ է էսի էն թիմը չի որ Չելսիին 3-0 կրել էր :Think: /
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 1:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 2:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:0

----------


## Taurus

BOBO ի կանխագուշակումները, առաջինն ինքն էր արել ու գրել էր PROFOOTBALL-ում
մնաց մի հոգ ու հիմանական կազմը դզվում ա, մնացածը կլինեն պահեստային:

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-2
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1-0
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1-1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2-2
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 3-1
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1-2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0-2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2-1

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովուրդ,եթե էս անգամ 6-րդը չլնի կհաշենք 5 հոգուտ պատասխանները,բայց մինչև մյուս շաբաթ աշխատեք որոշել հիմնական կազմը ու գոնե 2 պահեստային:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կանոնները`

խաղի ելք– 1 
ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2 
կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2 
խաղի հաշիվ–3
կենտրոնական խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն-3 
կենտրոնական խաղի հաշիվ–5

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
Խաղացանկ`

1.տուր (25-26/08/2007) 
2.տուր (01-02/09/2007)
3.տուր (15-16/09/2007)
4.տուր (22-23/09/2007)
5.տուր (29-30/09/2007)
6.տուր (06-07/10/2007)
7.տուր (20-21/10/2007)
8.տուր (27-28/10/2007)
9.տուր (03-04/11/2007)
10.տուր (10-11/11/2007)
11.տուր (24-25/11/2007)
12.տուր (01-02/12/2007)
13.տուր (08-09/12/2007)
14.տուր (15-16/12/2007)
15.տուր (22-23/12/2007)
16.տուր (12-13/01/2008)
17.տուր (19-20/01/2008)
18.տուր (26-27/01/2008) Իսպանիա, Իտալիա
19.տուր (02-03/02/2008)
20.տուր (09-10/02/2008)
21.տուր (16-17/02/2008) Իսպանիա, Իտալիա
22.տուր (23-24/02/2008)
23.տուր (01-02/03/2008)
24.տուր (08-09/03/2008)
25.տուր (15-16/03/2008)
26.տուր (22-23/03/2008)
27.տուր (29-30/03/2008)
28.տուր (05-06/04/2008)
29.տուր (12-13/04/2008)
30.տուր (19-20/04/2008)
31.տուր (26-27/04/2008)
32.տուր (03-04/05/2008)
33.տուր (10-11/05/2008)
34.տուր (17-18/05/2008) Իսպանիա, Իտալիա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Proffootball.com

1.Barca
2.FC-MIKA
3.Vahram
4.vahik
5.Rossoner
6.Juventus FC
7.Barcelone_Davit
8.Real_Vahan

RealMadrid.am

1) Heno 
2) Madridist 
3) Arsenyo 
4) D&G 
5) Arman
6) GRUBIYAN
7) David
8) Robbie

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
1 տուր

*Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ.*
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե
Պալերմո-Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*Realmadrid.am* 

D&G

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-2 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-2 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2-1 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1-0 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1-0 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2-1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-2 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 3-1 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-1 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2-0

Heno

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1-3 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1-0 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2-1 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2-0 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 4-1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-1 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0-1 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 1-1

GRUBIYAN

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 1-0 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-2 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1-2 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 3-0 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1-1 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2-1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-3 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-3 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 1-0

David

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 4-1 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1-2 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 0-0 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2-0 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1-0 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2-0 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-0 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-2 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 3-0


Arsenyo

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1-1 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2-1 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2-0 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1-1 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2-1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-0 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-1 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 1-0

Madridist

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ 3-1 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1-1 
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2-1 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2-0 
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս 2-1 
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2-1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0-2 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 1-0 
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-2 
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 1-0



*Proffootball.com* 

Barça

Ռեալ Մ. 2-2 Ատլետիկո Մ.
Ռասինգ 0-3 Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա 2-0 Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլյա 2-0 Խետաֆե
Արսենալ 2-1 Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեսթեր Յու. 3-1 Տոտենհեմ
Միդլսբրո 0-2 Նյուքասլ
Ինտեր 2-1 Ուդինեզե
Պալերմո 2-1 Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս 2-1 Լիվորնո

FC-MIKA

Ռեալ Մ. 2-0 Ատլետիկո Մ.
Ռասինգ 0-2 Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա 2-0 Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլյա 2-0 Խետաֆե
Արսենալ 3-1 Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեսթեր Յու. 2-1 Տոտենհեմ
Միդլսբրո 0-1 Նյուքասլ
Ինտեր 2-0 Ուդինեզե
Պալերմո 1-2 Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս 2-1 Լիվորնո

Vahram

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 4-2 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1-1
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2-1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 0-1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 3-0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1-1
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1-3
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 3-0

vahik

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 1:1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1:0
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1:0
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2:1
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:3
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 1:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1:3
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 1:0

Barcelone_Davit

Ռեալ Մ.2-0Ատլետիկո Մ.
Ռասինգ0-1Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա2-1Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլյա2-1Խետաֆե
Արսենալ1-0Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեսթեր Յու.2-1Տոտենհեմ
Միդլսբրո0-1Նյուքասլ
Ինտեր2-1Ուդինեզե
Պալերմո0-1Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս2-0Լիվորնո

Real_Vahan

Ռեալ Մ.3-0Ատլետիկո Մ.
Ռասինգ1-1Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա2-2Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլյա2-0Խետաֆե
Արսենալ1-0Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեսթեր Յու.2-1Տոտենհեմ
Միդլսբրո0-0Նյուքասլ
Ինտեր3-1Ուդինեզե
Պալերմո1-1Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս1-1Լիվորնո


*Akumb.am* 

BOBO

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-2
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 1-0
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1-1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2-2
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 3-1
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1-2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2-0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0-2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2-1


Taurus

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 3:1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:0
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2:2
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1:1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 1:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 0:2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 3:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:1


ՈՒրվական

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2:0
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:2
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 1:0
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:1
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2:1
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:0

John

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 1:1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 3:2
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 3:1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:2
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 1:0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 2:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 1:3
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:1


Սամվել

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1 
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 2:1 
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 2:0
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2-1
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 2:1 
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 1:2 
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 1:0
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 2:2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 2:0

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
*1 տուրի արդյունքները`*

Ռեալ Մ.-Ատլետիկո Մ. 2-1
Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա 0-0
Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալ 0-3
Սևիլյա-Խետաֆե 4-1
Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 1-0
Մանչեսթեր Յու.-Տոտենհեմ 1-0
Միդլսբրո-Նյուքասլ 2-2
Ինտեր-Ուդինեզե 1-1
Պալերմո-Ռոմա 0-2
Յուվենթուս-Լիվորնո 5-1

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 1 տուրի դրությամբ*` 


*Թիմային`* 

1.Realmadrid.am-62
2.Proffootball.com-52
3.Akumb.am-47

*Անհատական`*

1.Arsenyo------------13--------13----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Real_Vahan---------12--------12----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
2.Ուրվական----------12---------12---------(1)-(Akumb.am)
4.Սամվել-------------11--------11----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
4.Madridist-----------11---------11---------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.David--------------11---------11----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.GRUBIYAN----------11--------11-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.BOBO--------------10---------10----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
8.Barcelone_Davit----10---------10----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
10.Heno---------------9----------9-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.Vahram-------------9----------9-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
12.vahik---------------8----------8-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
12.FC-MIKA------------8----------8-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
14.D&G----------------7----------7-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.John----------------7---------7------------(1)-(Akumb.am)
14.Taurus--------------7---------7------------(1)-(Akumb.am)
17.Barca---------------5---------5------------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
18.Rossoner------------0---------0------------(0)-(Proffootball.com)
18.Juventus FC---------0---------0------------(0)-(Proffootball.com)
18.Arman---------------0---------0------------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Robbie---------------0---------0------------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավարտվեց 1-ին տուրը,արդյունքները գրված են միջֆորումային մրցաշար բաժնում:
2-րդ տուրը երեքշաբթի օրը կտրվի,իսկ մինչև չորեքշաբթի ներկայացրեք ձեր վերջնական կազմը,որ հանկարծ էլի չմասնակցեք 5 հոգով:

----------


## Սամվել

Տղեք Ջան Էտքան էլ Վատ չի վիճակը  :Wink: որ մի հոգի էլ ունենաինք ավելի լավ կլիներ…

Այնպես որ ավելի Աշխույժ…

*Բարձր Պահենք Մեր Ֆոռումի Պատիվը*

----------


## Սամվել

> 1.Realmadrid.am-62
> 2.Proffootball.com-52
> 3.Akumb.am-47


Տղեք Մեզ մի քանի հոգի Օդի Ջրի նման Պետք են …
Հլը Նայեք մի հոգին հետը մի 7 միավոր էլ բերեր Պարզա 2րդ Տեղ կլինէինք …

Աշխույժ ԵՂեք  :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տեղ կա՞: Եթե կա գրանցեք: Ու որտեղ ենք մեր ես կանխատեսումները գրում: Ուղղակի ես էտ ռեգիստրացիա պրոցեսից մեղմ ասած զզվում եմ, որ առանց գրանցվելու ասեք լավ կլինի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տղեք Մեզ մի քանի հոգի Օդի Ջրի նման Պետք են …
> Հլը Նայեք մի հոգին հետը մի 7 միավոր էլ բերեր Պարզա 2րդ Տեղ կլինէինք …
> 
> Աշխույժ ԵՂեք


Որ սենց շարունակվի, մի  հոգի էլ մշտական մեր թիմից ավելանա, մեծ շանսեր ունենք:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տեղ կա՞: Եթե կա գրանցեք: Ու որտեղ ենք մեր ես կանխատեսումները գրում: Ուղղակի ես էտ ռեգիստրացիա պրոցեսից մեղմ ասած զզվում եմ, որ առանց գրանցվելու ասեք լավ կլինի:


Հենց լավ էլ տեղ կա: Դու հենց էս թեմայում գրի, հետո գրածները կամփոփվի *միջֆորումային մրցաշար* թեմայում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Արմինկոի բազան թռավ ելի՞

Գրել էի, ինձ էլ գրանցեք: Բայց որ ետ մրցույթի կանոննեռրը նդեղից քոփի անեք ստեղ նենց լավ կլինի, էտ ռեգիստրացիաներից մեղմ ասած զզվում եմ: Մեկել  մեր կանխատեսումները որտե՞ղ ենք գրում:

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես թիմի հիմնական կազմը
BOBO
Taurus
Ուրվական
Սամվել
Jhon
Nerses

բայց մի հոգի պահեստային էլ է անհրաժեշտ

Հիմա մի հոգի ավագ է պետք մեզ, որպեսզի տեղադրի գուշակությունները PROFFOOTBALL-ում, ով է ուզում ?
Ես առաջարկում եմ Ուրվական կամ Սամվել, քանի որ նրանց անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, ու գիտեմ որ կարող են, միայն թե եթե զբաղված չլինեն, դե ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Ուրվական

> և այսպես թիմի հիմնական կազմը
> BOBO
> Taurus
> Ուրվական
> Սամվել
> Jhon
> Nerses
> 
> բայց մի հոգի պահեստային էլ է անհրաժեշտ
> ...


Բայց, ինչքան հիշում եմ, John-ը ուզում էր պահեստային լիներ, այնպես, որ հլը 1 հոգի հիմնական խաղացող ա պետք, իսկ Հովսեփը ավտոմատ կդառնա մեր պահեստայինը: Իսկ զբաղված լինելու պահով, Սամոն չգիտեմ, ես կարամ տեղադրեմ գուշակությունները, ոչ մի պրոբլեմ :Ok: :

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Հա, ժողովուրդ, ակտիվ պետք ա լինել, մինչև չորեքշաբթի տղեքին պետք ա վերջնական կազմը ասենք:

----------


## Taurus

> ... ես կարամ տեղադրեմ գուշակությունները, ոչ մի պրոբլեմ:
> :


շատ լավ ուրեմն քո անվան դիմաց մի հատ (c)

----------


## Cesare

Ես կարամ մասնակցեմ :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժող, ես խոստացել էի զբաղվել կազմակերպչական հարցերով, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով պարզապես չեմ կարող… կներեք: Խնդրում եմ, որևէ մեկը թող իրա վրա վերցնի էդ պարտականությունը, որ ամեն մարդ չմտնի գրի «ես կմասնակցեմ» ու ոչ մի արձագանք չլինի… Ինձ էլ ամեն դեպքում պահեստայինների մեջ գրանցեք, երբ որ հարմար լինի՝ կխաղամ:





> Ես կարամ մասնակցեմ :


Այսպիսով, մեր վերջնական կազմը հետևյալն է.

BOBO
Taurus
Ուրվական
Սամվել
Marco
Ներսես_AM

Պահեստային՝ John:

----------


## Cesare

Ես proffotball.com-ում գրանցված եմ :
Չգիտեմ ետ պարտադիր ա թե չե, բայց գրանցվել եմ :
Անունս drogba ա :
Մեկ ել ասեք որդե պիտի
 գրեմ գուշակությունները
 և ելի մի քանի խոսքով
ներկայացրեք ետ մրցույթը :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես proffotball.com-ում գրանցված եմ :
> Չգիտեմ ետ պարտադիր ա թե չե, բայց գրանցվել եմ :
> Անունս drogba ա :
> Մեկ ել ասեք որդե պիտի
>  գրեմ գուշակությունները
>  և ելի մի քանի խոսքով
> ներկայացրեք ետ մրցույթը :


Չէ, իմ հասկանլով էդ պարտադիր չի, գուշակությունները ստեղ մեր անդամները կգրեն, հետո ես կտեղադրեմ proffotball.com-ում, իսկ մրցույթը ներկայացնելու համար ավելի լավ ա մտնես proffotball.com, ընտեղ լրիվ գրած ա, կարդաս:

----------


## kiki

բոլորիդ շատ սիում եմ, համարյա բոլորին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, անյպես որ բոլորի համար ցավելու եմ (բայց ինչ հիմարություն է չէ՞ ստացվում болеть բառը թարգմանած)...
բայց առաջնային տեղում բնականաբար ինձ համար լինելու է realmadrid.am կայքի թիմը...

հ.գ. բոլորին հաջողություն եմ մաղթում... :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> բայց առաջնային տեղում բնականաբար ինձ համար լինելու է realmadrid.am կայքի թիմը...



Կիկիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի, հուզմունքից լաց եմ լինում արդեն: Շնորհակալություուուուուու՜ն :Smile:

----------


## kiki

*Մոդերատրական*. *Չե'նք օֆֆտոպում..*.

----------


## BOBO

Ժողովուրդ մի հատ հարց ունեմ, իսկ չեմպիոնների լիգայից խաղեր չի ըլնելու?
Կամ էս ուեֆայի սուպեր գավաթի խաղը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ մենակ Իսպանիա,Իտալիա ու Անգլիա;Իսկ պահեստայինների հարցով ասեմ,որ ամեն թիմ 2 հատ պահեստային ունի,եթե հնարավորությունկա դուք էլ ներկայացրեք ձեր երկրորդ պահեստայինին;Իսկ պատասխանները կարաք ստեղ գրեք,ես էլ կարամ տեղադրեմ պրոֆֆուտբոլում;Մեկ էլ թող ամեն տուրում պահեստայինն էլ գրի,որ կարողա մեկին հարմար չլնի իրա գրածը հաշվենք;

----------


## Taurus

Դե տղեք, կամ աղջկեք էլ ոչինչ, իչ եք ասում, մի հոգի էլ ա պետք իյա

----------


## Googush

եթե մարդ չգտնվի ինձ գրեք :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> եթե մարդ չգտնվի ինձ գրեք


Դե եթե ուզում ես, ուրեմն գրեցինք: Ի դեպ, էդ պահեստայինը շատ պայմանական բան ա, էսօր պահեստային ես, վաղը հիմնական կազմի անդամ: Ուրեմն քեզ էլ ենք ավելացնում:

----------


## Cesare

> Չէ մենակ Իսպանիա,Իտալիա ու Անգլիա;Իսկ պահեստայինների հարցով ասեմ,որ ամեն թիմ 2 հատ պահեստային ունի,եթե հնարավորությունկա դուք էլ ներկայացրեք ձեր երկրորդ պահեստայինին;Իսկ պատասխանները կարաք ստեղ գրեք,ես էլ կարամ տեղադրեմ պրոֆֆուտբոլում;Մեկ էլ թող ամեն տուրում պահեստայինն էլ գրի,որ կարողա մեկին հարմար չլնի իրա գրածը հաշվենք;



Ափսոս եթե ՉԼ ել լիներ լավ կլիներ :
Իսկ երբ ա լինելու 2-րդ տուրը :
Այսինքն խաղերը երբ հայտնի կլինեն ?

----------


## REAL_ist

2–րդ տուր

Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո

----------


## John

> Այսպիսով, մեր վերջնական կազմը հետևյալն է.
> 
> BOBO
> Taurus
> Ուրվական
> Սամվել
> Marco
> Ներսես_AM
> 
> Պահեստային՝ John:


Քո մեջբերած գրառումից հետո շատ բան է փոխվել  :Smile: 
Նենց որ ես ամեն տուրին կարող եմ մասնակցել, եթե իհարկե լուրջ բան չպատահի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մի հարց – խի ա Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ -ը կարմիրով գրած ??


Կենտրոնականը ետա ընտրվել

----------


## John

Տղեք ջան, պայմանավորվում ենք այսպես՝ ամեն տուրում ամենաքիչ միավոր վաստակած 2 հոգու փոխարեն տվյալ տուրին մասնակցում են երկու պահեստայինները:
2-րդ տուրին մասնակցում են.
Սամվել
Bobo
Ուրվական
Ներսես_am
Googush
Marco
պահեստայիններ՝
John
Taurus

Մեր թիմի պատասխանները՝

Ներսես_AM
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2:2
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2:0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 0:2
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1:2
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 3:1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0:1
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2:1
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0:3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 1:1
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 2:2

Սամվել
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1-2
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3-0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1-3
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 2-1
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2-1 
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0-3
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2-1 
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0-3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2-1
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 1-3

Marco
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 2
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3 : 1
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 0 : 2
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 0 : 0
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 1 : 0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 2
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1 : 3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 1 : 1
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 1 : 2

Ուրվական
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1 : 3
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 3
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 0
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0 : 2
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 1
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2 : 1
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 0 : 0


Googush
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 3
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 1
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 1
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 2
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 1 : 0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 2
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2 : 0
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 1 : 1

*Բոբո ջան, քո պատասխանները դու գրի:*

----------


## BOBO

Էս էլ ես`
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 3
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 0
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 0
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 1 : 0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 3
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1 : 3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2 : 2
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 1 : 0

----------


## Արամ

Թիմում տեղ կա?

----------


## BOBO

Ժողովուրդ դե հմի որոշեք ովա թիմի ավագը ով չի: Ով ա խաղում ով չի խաղում:
Թե չե սենց չի ըլնի: Համ էլ 71 հատ պահեստային չի կանոններով սահմանված ա որ ընդամենը 2 հոգի կարա պահեստային ըլնի 6 հոգի էլ հիմնական կազմի խաղացող
ընենց որ լավ էլ կիրառելիա:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն սենց! Սպորտային մոդերատորների քննարկումից պարզ դարձան հետևյալ եզրահանգումները:

1. Բոլորը կարող են գրել իրենց գուշակությունները այս բաժնում, դրանք կենթարկվեն հաշվարկման Սամվելի կողմից, մյուս տուրում խաղալու իրավունք կստատնան լավագույն 6-ը:
2. Թիմի ավագ մնում է Ուրվականը, միայն նա ունի իրավունք տեղադրելու մեր թիմի պատասխանները PROFFOOTBALL-ում, նրա բացակայության դեպքում, թիմի ղեկավարումը ստանձնում է Սամվելը:
3. Մնացած բոլոր հարցերով զբաղվում է ակումբի ղեկավարությունը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի հատ թիմի կազմը նորից գրեք հա՞

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
մեկել մի խնդրանք ունեմ, ով գրանցված է պրոֆֆուտբոլի կայքում, թող մրցույթի կանոնները այսեղ պատճենի

----------


## Taurus

> Մի հատ թիմի կազմը նորից գրեք հա՞
> ՝


էտ արդեն կախված է այս տուրի արդյունքներից

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ իրանք ժամանակից շուտ իրենց նախաձերնությամբ տեղադրել են մեր այս Թիմի գուշակությունները … 
1. Ներսես_AM
2. Սամվել
3. Marco
4. Ուրվական
5. Googush
6. Bobo

 :Ok: 
Խնդրում եմ այս տուրում էլ Պահեստայիններ դարձած 
Taurus-ը և John-ը գրեն իրենց տարբերակները և մյուս տուրից արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ, հասարակ և տրամաբանական ձևով կորոշվի  :Ok: 




> *Կանոնները`
> խաղի ելք– 1 
> ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
> խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2 
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2 
> խաղի հաշիվ–3
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն-3 
> կենտրոնական խաղի հաշիվ–5*

----------


## John

> էտ արդեն կախված է այս տուրի արդյունքներից


Ոնց հասկացա՝ Ներսեսն ի նկատի ուներ պահեստայիններն էլ հետը… Քանի որ գրառումները ջնջված են, ուրեմն Googushն էլ է թիմում  :Smile:  Նենց որ թիմի կազմը չի փոխվել  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, էս էլ իմ ու Էդոյի պրագնոզները՝
Ջոն
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1-3
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2-0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1-1
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1-1
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2-1 
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0-2
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2-1 
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1-3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2-2
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 1-2
Taurus
Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2:2
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3 : 0
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 1
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 0: 0
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0 : 2
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 2 : 0
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո2 : 2

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք ջան, տեղադրում եմ 2-րդ տուրի համապատասխան խաղերի արդյունքները, ինչպես նաև proffootball.am-ում տեղադրված նախնական թիմային և անհատական արդյունքերը: Այնուամենայնիվ, թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար ևս մեկ հաշվարկ կկատարվի Սամվելի կողմից, այնուհետև կհամեմատվի ունեցած նախնական արդյունքերի հետ, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, շատ հաճելի են մեր թիմի համար: Այսպիսով՝

Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 0-5
Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3-1
Օսասունա–Սևիլյա -----
Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1-1
Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 3-1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 2-0
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 1-0
Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 2-3
Միլան–Ֆիորենտինա 1-1
Սամպդորիա–Լացիո 0-0

*Նախնական* անհատական արդյունքներ

1.Real_Vahan---------13--------25----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
2.Heno---------------12----------21-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
3.Ուրվական----------11---------23---------(2)-(Akumb.am)
4-6.David--------------9---------20----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
4-6.Barcelone_Davit----10---------20----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
4-6.D&G----------------13----------20-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
7-8.Madridist-----------8---------19---------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
7-8.BOBO--------------9---------19----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
9-10.Սամվել-------------7--------18----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
9-10.vahik---------------10----------18-----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
11-13.Arsenyo------------2--------15----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
11-13.Googush------------15-------15---------(1)-(Akumb.am)
11-13.Vahram-------------6----------15-----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
14.Ներսես_AM-----------------13--------13----------(1)-(Akumb.am)15
15.Marco-----------------------11--------11-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
16.GRUBIYAN----------0--------11-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
17-18.Rossoner------------8---------8------------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
17-18.FC-MIKA------------0----------8-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
19-20.John----------------0---------7------------(1)-(Akumb.am)
19-20.Taurus--------------0---------7------------(1)-(Akumb.am)
21-22.Barca---------------0---------5------------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
21-22.Juventus FC---------5---------5------------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
23-24.Arman---------------0---------0------------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)
23-24.Robbie---------------0---------0------------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Դե իսկ 

*Նախնական* թիմային արդյունքներ

*1.Akumb.am-113*
2.Realmadrid.am-106
3.Proffootball.com-104

Դե մենք ուրիշ տեղի սովոր էլ չենք :Smile: :

Նորից կրկնեմ, որ արդյունքերը նախնական են, և մենք կսպասենք Սամվելի հաշվարկին:

----------


## Ուրվական

Իսկ սա proffootball.com-ի տեղադրած վերջնական արդյունքերն են, բայց, Սամ ջան, ամեն դեպքում, դու մի հատ հաշվես, չի խանգարի.

Թիմային`

*1.Akumb.am-114*
2.Realmadrid.am-106
3.Proffootball.com-104

Անհատական`


1.Real_Vahan----------13--------25----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
2.Ուրվական------------12--------24----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
3.Heno----------------12--------21----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.David----------------9---------20----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Barcelone_Davit-----10---------20----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
4.D&G-----------------13---------20----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.Madridist-------------8---------19----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.BOBO----------------9---------19----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
9.Սամվել---------------7--------18-----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
9.vahik----------------10---------18----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
11.Googush------------15---------15----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
12.Vahram--------------6---------15----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
12.Arsenyo-------------2---------15-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Ներսես_AM----------13--------13-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
15.Marco---------------11--------11-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
15.GRUBIYAN------------0--------11-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
17.Rossoner-------------8---------8-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
17.FC-MIKA-------------0---------8-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
19.John-----------------0---------7-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
19.Taurus---------------0---------7-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
21.Juventus FC----------5---------5-----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
21.Barca----------------0---------5------------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
23.Arman----------------0---------0-----------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Robbie----------------0---------0-----------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`
Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Googush(Akumb.am)-15
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-67
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Arsenyo(Realmadrid.am)-2
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Realmadrid.am-44

----------


## Սամվել

> *Կանոնները`խաղի ելք– 1 
> ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
> խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2 
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2 
> խաղի հաշիվ–3
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն-3 
> կենտրոնական խաղի հաշիվ–5*





> *Ներսես_AM*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2:2  +0
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2:0 +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 0:2 +?
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1:2 +0
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 3:1 +3
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0:1 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2:1 +2
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0:3 +1
> ...





> *Սամվել*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1-2 +2
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3-0 +1
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1-3 +?
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 2-1 +0
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2-1 +1 
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0-3 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2-1 +2 
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0-3 +1
> ...





> Marco
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 2 +0
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3 : 1 +3
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 0 : 2 +? 
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 0 : 0   +2
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 1 : 0  +1
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 2   +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0   +1
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1 : 3   +1
> ...





> *Ուրվական*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1 : 3   +2
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0    +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 3    +?
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 0    +0
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0   +2
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0 : 2    +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0   +1
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 1   +2
> ...


Հիմա Դասի եմ գնում կգան Մնացածինը կգրեմ  :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես_AM
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2:2 +0
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2:0 +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 0:2 +?
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1:2 +0
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 3:1 +3
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0:1 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2:1 +2
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0:3 +1
> ...


15 չի իմը 13 ա

----------


## Ուրվական

> 15 չի իմը 13 ա


Հա, ճիշտ ա, Սամվել ջան, դու որտեղ ես սովորում, է՞: Ի դեպ, Սևիլիայի խաղը չի կայացել, դրա պատճառով ուղղակի այդ խաղը չի հաշվարկվում, այնպես, որ, էդ հարցականները կարաս հանես:

----------


## Taurus

> 15 չի իմը 13 ա





> Հա, ճիշտ ա, Սամվել ջան, դու որտեղ ես սովորում, է՞: Ի դեպ, Սևիլիայի խաղը չի կայացել, դրա պատճառով ուղղակի այդ խաղը չի հաշվարկվում, այնպես, որ, էդ հարցականները կարաս հանես:


Արդեն ուղղված են

----------


## Սամվել

> 15 չի իմը 13 ա


Վայ քու արա Խայտառակ եղա  :Blush:  Կներեք առավոտ շուտ քունը գլխիս ա եղել  :Blush: 
Հիմա Հլը որ ձեռով եմ հաշվում էս 2 օրը ծրագիր կգրեմ ավտոմատ կհաշվի  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք, երրորդ տուրի խաղացանկը մեր թիմը պետք ա որոշի: Դրան դեռ կանդրադառնանք:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Կանոնները`
> խաղի ելք– 1 
> ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
> խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2 
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2 
> խաղի հաշիվ–3
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն-3 
> կենտրոնական խաղի հաշիվ–5*





> *BOBO*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 3 +2
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0 +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 0 +0
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 0  +0
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 1 : 0 +1 
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 3 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0  +1
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1 : 3  +1
> ...





> *Googush*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2 : 3 +2
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2 : 0 +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 1 +0
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1 : 1 +2
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0 +2
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 1 : 2 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 1 : 0 +3
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 2 +1
> ...





> *John*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 1-3 +2
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 2-0 +2
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1-1 +0
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 1-1 +3 
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2-1 +1
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0-2 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2-1 +2 
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 1-3 +1
> ...





> *Taurus*
> Վիլյառեալ–Ռեալ 2:2  +0
> Բարսելոնա–Բիլբաո 3 : 0 +1
> Օսասունա–Սևիլյա 1 : 1 +0
> Բետիս–Էսպանյոլ 0: 0 +2
> Արսենալ–Պորտսմուտ 2 : 0 +2
> Աստոն Վիլլա–Չելսի 0 : 2 +0
> Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0 +1
> Կալյարի–Յուվենտուս 0 : 3 +1
> ...


Կներեք եթե սխալներ կան  :Blush:  մինչև ծրագիրը լինի  :Wink: 

Եվ այսպես Մեր արդյունքները

*1. Googush* 14  :Hands Up:  Հալալա Ապեր  :Wink: 
*2-3.* * Ներսես_AM, John*  13  :Ok:  
*4.* *Ուրվական* 12  :Ok: 
*5.* *Marco* 11 :Ok: 
*6-7.* *Taurus , BOBO* 9  :Think: 
*8.* *Սամվել* 7 :Blush: 

Ուրեմն սենց տղեք ջան մի հատ վիճելի հարց կա Մյուս տուրում Բոբոն խաղա թե Էդոն  :Think:  
Առաջարկում եմ ես մի հատ թիվ պահեմ 1-100 դուք ինձ ամեն մեկտ մի հատ թիվ գրեք ՊՄ-ով ումը ավելի մոտ եղավ իմ պահածին նա էլ կխաղա  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Էդոն թող խաղա: Ես էս տուրում մի քիչ հանգստանամ: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էդոն թող խաղա: Ես էս տուրում մի քիչ հանգստանամ:


Եվ այսպես Բոբոի Ինքնակամ Հրաժարականից հետո ՀԱջորդ Փուլի մասնակիցների ցուցակը ընդունեց հետևյալ տեսքը  :Ok: 
*1. Googush  
2. Ներսես_AM 
3. John 
4. Ուրվական  
5. AristokraT 
6. Taurus 
*
*--------------------------
Պահեստայիններ 
7. BOBO  
8. Սամվել*

----------


## Taurus

> Էդոն թող խաղա: Ես էս տուրում մի քիչ հանգստանամ:


Շնորհակալություն, ես դեմ չեմ, բայց հետագայի համար եկենք պայմանավորվենք, որ նման իրավիճակում, եթե հիմնական կազմի խաղացողը չի հրաժարվում, թող խաղա հենց ինքը այլ ոչ թե պահեստայինը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհակալություն, ես դեմ չեմ, բայց հետագայի համար եկենք պայմանավորվենք, որ նման իրավիճակում, եթե հիմնական կազմի խաղացողը չի հրաժարվում, թող խաղա հենց ինքը այլ ոչ թե պահեստայինը:


ՀԱմաձայն եմ քանի որ այդ դեպքում դա նաև նրան շանս է ընդձեռնում իր անհատական արդյունքը բարելավելու որը կապված է իհարկե մասնակցած տուրերի քանակից  :Hands Up: 
Հալալա Բոբո  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Առաջարկում եմ հաջորդ տուրի համար հետևյալ խաղացանկը.

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն
Ինտեր-Կատանիա
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս

----------


## Taurus

Անցjալ տուրում Բետիս-Էսպանյոլ խաղը ավարտվել է 2:2 հաշվով, ենթադրությունները արեք ինքներդ, 1 միվոր կորցրինք, Գուգուշի ռեկորդն էլ դարձավ 14

----------


## Ուրվական

> Անցjալ տուրում Բետիս-Էսպանյոլ խաղը ավարտվել է 2:2 հաշվով, ենթադրությունները արեք ինքներդ, 1 միվոր կորցրինք, Գուգուշի ռեկորդն էլ դարձավ 14


1 միավոր կորցրեցինք մենք, 1 միավոր մյուս թիմը, 2 միավոր՝ մյուս թիմը: Այնպես, որ մեզ դրանից վնաս չեղավ:

----------


## John

Ափսոս. որ հիմնական կազմում չէի… Հալալ տղեք  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Եվ այսպես Բոբոի Ինքնակամ Հրաժարականից հետո ՀԱջորդ Փուլի մասնակիցների ցուցակը ընդունեց հետևյալ տեսքը 
> *1. Googush  
> 2. Ներսես_AM 
> 3. John 
> 4. Ուրվական  
> 5. AristokraT 
> 6. Taurus 
> *
> *--------------------------
> ...



Կխնդրեի AristocraT-ը ճիշտ գրել :
Մեկ ել մյուս տուրը երբ ա լինելու ??

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Առաջարկում եմ հաջորդ տուրի համար հետևյալ խաղացանկը.
> 
> Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ
> Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
> Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ
> Չելսի-Բլեկբերն
> Ինտեր-Կատանիա
> Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե
> Ռեջինա-Ռոմա
> ...


Կենտրոնականից բան չեմ հավքի :
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա-ից վապշե :
Դե Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս-ի մասին ել չեմ ասում :

*Ինչ ել լինի ես համաձայն եմ :*

----------


## Սամվել

> Կխնդրեի AristocraT-ը ճիշտ գրել :


Կներես  :Ok: 
Չհասկացա ԽԱղացանկը արդեն կա թե՞ մենք դեռ պետքա այն հաստատենք

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չհասկացա ԽԱղացանկը արդեն կա թե՞ մենք դեռ պետքա այն հաստատենք


Խաղացանկը այս տուրում որոշում է մեր թիմը, այպես, որ եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկներ չլինեն, ապա մոտ օրերս իմ գրած խաղացանկը կտեղադրեմ proffootball.com-ում:

----------


## Taurus

ես դեմ չեմ

----------


## John

> ես դեմ չեմ


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք ջան, ուրեմն սենց.

Տուր 3

*Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ*
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն
Ինտեր-Կատանիա
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս

Պատասխանները ակումբում գրում ենք մինչև 13.09.2007-ի ժամը 23:00-ն, որ մինչև անսի 14-ի վերջ ես հասցնեմ տեղադրեմ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Սրանք իմ պատասխանները.

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 1:2
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 0:2
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 1:3
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 2:0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 2:0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 2:1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0:2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3:1
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 1:2
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 0:1

----------


## Taurus

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 2:2
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 0:1
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 2:0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 4:0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 2:1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0:1
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3:0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 2:2

----------


## Սամվել

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 0:0
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 1:2
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 1:2
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 2:0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 3:0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 3:1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0:2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3:0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 1:2
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 2:1

Հ.Գ. Բարսայի խաղը ցույց տալու ե՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Ես Ել Ես  :Wink: 

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 1 : 4
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 0 : 1
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 0 : 4
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 2 : 0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 3 : 1
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 3 : 1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0 : 2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3 : 0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 1 : 3
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 0 : 0

----------


## BOBO

Տակս....
Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 1:3
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 1:2
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 1:0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 3:0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 4:1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 1:2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3:0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 0:1
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 2:1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ   1:2
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ   1:2
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ   0:2
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն   3:0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա   2:0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե   3:0
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա   0:2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա   4:0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա   1:3
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս   2:2

----------


## John

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 1-2
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 1-2
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 1-3
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 1-1
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 2-1
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 3-1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 1-2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 4-0
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 0-2
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 1-1

----------


## Ուրվական

3-րդ տուրի խաղերի արդյունքները.

Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 1-3
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 0-1
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 0-0
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 0-0
Ինտեր-Կատանիա 2-0
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 0-1
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0-2
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3-1
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 0-0
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 1-0

Հարգելի Սամվել ջան, կարող ես կատարել հաշվարկը:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 3 տուրի դրությամբ`*


Թիմային`

*
1.Akumb.am-174*
2.Proffootball.com-159
3.Realmadrid.am-153


Անհատական`


1.Ուրվական-------------12--------36----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
2.Real_Vahan------------9---------33----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
3.BOBO-----------------12--------31----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
4.Madridist--------------11--------30----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Barcelone_Davit--------8--------28----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
5.Heno------------------7---------28----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.David------------------6---------26----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA--------------17---------25----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
9.Ներսես_AM------------11---------24----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
10.D&G------------------5---------24----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.vahik-----------------6---------23----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
12.Marco---------------11---------22----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
13GRUBIYAN-------------9---------20----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Սամվել---------------0---------18----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
15.Rossoner-------------9---------17----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
16.John-----------------9---------16----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
17.Vahram--------------0---------15----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
17.Arsenyo--------------0---------15----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
19.Googush-------------0---------14----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
20.Barca----------------8---------13----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
20.Taurus---------------6---------13----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
22.Arman--------------10---------10----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Juventus FC----------0----------5----------(1)-(Proffootball.com)
24.Robbie---------------0----------0----------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com)-17
*Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-61*
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Arsenyo(Realmadrid.am)-2
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Realmadrid.am-43

----------


## Սամվել

*Սամվել*
Տոտենհեմ-Արսենալ 0:0 (1-3) *+0* 
Էվերթոն-Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 1:2 (0-1) *+2*
Պորտսմուտ-Լիվերպուլ 1:2 (0-0) *+0*
Չելսի-Բլեկբերն 2:0 (0-0) *+0*
Ինտեր-Կատանիա   3-0 (2:0) *+1* 
Յուվենտուս-Ուդինեզե 3:1 (0-1) *+0*
Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0:2 (0-2) *+3*
Ռեալ-Ալմերիա 3:0  (3-1) *+1*
Օսասունա-Բարսելոնա 1:2 (0-0) *+0*
Դեպորտիվո-Բետիս 2:1 (1-0) *+2*

*8*


Եվ այսպես մեր արդյունքները 

1-2. Ուրվական- 12
1-2. BOBO - 12
3-4. Ներսես_AM - 11
3-4. AristocraT - 11
5. John - 9
6. Սամվել - 8
------------------------
7. Taurus - 6
8. Googush - 0

----------


## Ուրվական

4 տուր

*Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա*
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ
Բետիս-Վալենսիա
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս
Ատալանտա-Լացիո
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր
Միլան-Պարմա
Կալյարի-Պալերմո

Պատասխանները պրոֆֆուտբոլ ուղարկում ենք մինչև` 21.09.2007-ի ժամը 22:00-ն, ընենց, որ մի քիչ շուտ թող պատրաստ լինի, որ հասցնենք, տեղադրենք: 
Հ.Գ. Ես հավանաբար չեմ կարողանա այս անգամ արդյունքները պրոֆֆուտբոլում տեղադրել, այնպես, որ Սամ ջան, խնդրում եմ էս անգամ դու զբաղվի էդ հարցով:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 3:1
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 0:1
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 1:2
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 2:3
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 2:0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 1:1
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 1:2
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 0:3
Միլան-Պարմա 2:0 
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 2:1

----------


## Taurus

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 2:0
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 0:1
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 0:1
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 3:2
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 2:0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2:1
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 0:1
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 0:2
Միլան-Պարմա 2:0 
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 2:2

----------


## Ներսես_AM

տղեք էս անգամ ովա՞ պահեստային:

ես էլ իմոնք

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա   3:1
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ   1:2
Բետիս-Վալենսիա   1:1
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո   1:1
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա   2:0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս   0:2
Ատալանտա-Լացիո   2:3
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր   0:2
Միլան-Պարմա   2:0
Կալյարի-Պալերմո   1:1

Հ.Գ. Ես անգլիայից ինչի խաղեր չկան  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

*Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա*  3-2
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 0-3
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 1-2
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 1-2 
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա  3-0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2-1
Ատալանտա-Լացիո  1-3
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր  0-3
Միլան-Պարմա 2-0
Կալյարի-Պալերմո  1-1

----------


## BOBO

Վռոդի տակ...........

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 3:2
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ. 1:3
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 0:1
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 1:2
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 1:0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2:2
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 1:0
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 0:2
Միլան-Պարմա 2:0
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 0:1

----------


## Cesare

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 3:1
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ. 1:3
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 0:1
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 0:1
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 1:0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2:0
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 0:0
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 1:2
Միլան-Պարմա 2:1
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 0:0

----------


## Cesare

Էս էլ Ջոնի պատասխանները՝ ինքը խնդրեց, որ դնեմ
Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա  2-1
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 1-2
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 1-1
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 1-1
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 3-0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2-2
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 1-2
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 1-2
Միլան-Պարմա 2-1
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 1-0

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 4 տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------54------228
2.Realmadrid.am---------52------205
3.Proffootball.com-------42------201



Անհատական`


1.Ուրվական-------------10--------46----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
2.BOBO-----------------14--------45----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
3.Heno-----------------12--------40----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
3.Real_Vahan------------7--------40----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
5.Madridist--------------8---------38----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.FC-MIKA--------------12--------37----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
7.Barcelone_Davit--------7--------35----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
8.D&G-------------------8---------32----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.Ներսես_AM-------------7--------31----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
10.David-----------------5--------31----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.Rossoner-------------13--------30----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
11.GRUBIYAN------------10--------30----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.John-----------------11---------27---------(3)-(Akumb.am)
13.Marco----------------5----------27---------(3)-(Akumb.am)
15.Սամվել---------------7----------25---------(3)-(Akumb.am)
16.Arsenyo--------------9----------24---------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
17.vahik-----------------0----------23---------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
18.Vahram---------------2----------17---------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
19.Googush--------------0----------14---------(1)-(Akumb.am)
20.Barca-----------------0----------13---------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
20.Taurus----------------0----------13---------(2)-(Akumb.am)
22.Arman-----------------0---------10----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Juventus FC-----------1-----------6---------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
24.Robbie-----------------0----------0---------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Proffootball.com)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Proffootball.com-42

Դե լավն ենք, էլի :Smile: :

----------


## Ուրվական

4 տուրի արդյունքները`

Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 2-1
Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 1-1
Բետիս-Վալենսիա 1-2
Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 0-0
Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 2-0
Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2-2
Ատալանտա-Լացիո 2-1
Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 2-2
Միլան-Պարմա 1-1
Կալյարի-Պալերմո 0-1

----------


## BOBO

Էլի առաջի տեղը! Հալալա մեզ: :Hands Up: 




> Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com)-17
> Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66


Այ ախպեր էս քոփի-փեստ էս արել :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարսելոնա-Սևիլյա 2:0  (2-1) +2
> Վալյադոլիդ-Ռեալ Մ 0:1 (1-1)   +0
> Բետիս-Վալենսիա 0:1 (1-2) +2
> Խետաֆե-Դեպորտիվո 3:2  (0-0) +0
> Վիլյառեալ-Մուրսիա 2:0  (2-0) +3
> Ռոմա-Յուվենթուս 2:1 (2-2) +0
> Ատալանտա-Լացիո 0:1 (2-1) +0
> Լիվորնո-Ինտեր 0:2 (2-2) +0
> Միլան-Պարմա 2:0 (1-1) +0
> Կալյարի-Պալերմո 2:2(0-1) +0


*7 Միավոր*


Եվ այսպես  :Think: 

*1. BOBO 14
2. John 11
3. Ուրվական 10
4-6. Ներսես_AM, Սամվել, Taurus  7*
-----------------------
*7. AristocraT 5
8. Googush 0*

----------


## Taurus

լավ ֆսյո, էսօրվանից սկսում եմ լուրջ խաղալ!!!
մյուս տուրը վաղը, թե մյուս օրը չի? :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուրվական

> լավ ֆսյո, էսօրվանից սկսում եմ լուրջ խաղալ!!!
> մյուս տուրը վաղը, թե մյուս օրը չի?


Փաստորեն մինչև հիմա լուրջ չէիր խաղում, հա՞: Դե լավ, որ տենց ա, ես էլ կփորձեմ ավելի լուրջ խաղալ :LOL: : Իսկ խաղացանկը հենց պատրաստ կլինի, կտեղադրեմ, մի անհանգստացեք :Wink: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հա վաղնա

----------


## Taurus

> Փաստորեն մինչև հիմա լուրջ չէիր խաղում, հա՞: Դե լավ, որ տենց ա, ես էլ կփորձեմ ավելի լուրջ խաղալ: Իսկ խաղացանկը հենց պատրաստ կլինի, կտեղադրեմ, մի անհանգստացեք:


արա բայց դե ճիշտ ա էլի, մարդկանց մեջ չեմ սխալվում, կարգին կապիտան ունենք :Hands Up: , իսկ երբ ենք մենք խաղացանկ պատրաստելու, եկեք էտ անգամ ամենա անկապ ու ամենաբարդ խաղերը դնենք, իսկ կենտրոնականը ոչ թե երկու ուժեղագույյների, այլ երկու outsider-ների խաղ դնենք, կդզի :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

*5-րդ տուր*

*Roma-Inter*
Torino-Juventus
Udineze-Parma
Milan-Catania
Zaragoza-Sevilla
Getafe-Real
Levante-Barca
Man City- Newcastle
Chelsea-Fulham
West Ham-Arsenal

Պատասխանները ուղարկում եք մինչև 28.09.2007-ի ժամը 22:00-ն:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Roma-Inter 1:2
Torino-Juventus 0:2
Udineze-Parma 2:1
Milan-Catania 3:1
Zaragoza-Sevilla 2:3
Getafe-Real 0:2
Levante-Barca 0:2
Man City- Newcastle 2:1
Chelsea-Fulham 2:1
West Ham-Arsenal 0:1

----------


## Taurus

Roma-Inter 1:1
Torino-Juventus 0:0
Udineze-Parma 2:2
Milan-Catania 2:0
Zaragoza-Sevilla 1:1
Getafe-Real 0:2
Levante-Barca 1:3
Man City- Newcastle 2:2
Chelsea-Fulham 1:0
West Ham-Arsenal 0:2

----------


## Սամվել

Roma-Inter 3-1   
Torino-Juventus  0-2
Udineze-Parma  2-0
Milan-Catania 2-1
Zaragoza-Sevilla 1-2
Getafe-Real 1-3
Levante-Barca 0-3 
Man City- Newcastle 1-1 
Chelsea-Fulham 2-1
West Ham-Arsenal 1-3    :Think:

----------


## BOBO

Վոբշմ հայերեն եմ գրում :Smile: 

Ռոմա-Ինտեր 1:2
Տորինո-Յուվենտուս 1:3
Ուդինեզե-Պարմա 2:1
Միլան-Կատանիա 2:0
Սարագոսա-Սևիլյա 1:2
Խետաֆե-Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1:3
Մանչեստր Սիթի-Նյուքասլ 3:2
Լևանտե-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Չելսի-Ֆուլհեմ 0:1
Վեստ Հեմ-Արսենալ 1:2

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ դուք իրոք հավատում եք որ հիմիկվա մեռած վիճակում գտնվող Ինտերը կարգին մարզավիճակում գտնվող Ռոմային կխաղթի էն էլ Հռոմում  :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

> Ժողովուրդ դուք իրոք հավատում եք որ հիմիկվա մեռած վիճակում գտնվող Ինտերը կարգին մարզավիճակում գտնվող Ռոմային կխաղթի էն էլ Հռոմում


Չէ  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Չեմ հավատում, բայց կրելուա :Smile:  Ֆուտբոլում նաև անակնկալներ են լինում ոնց որ քիչ առաջ էղավ. Պալերմոն 2-1 հաշվով հաղթեց Միլանին:

----------


## John

Roma-Inter 2-1
Torino-Juventus 1-2
Udineze-Parma 1-1
Milan-Catania 2-1
Zaragoza-Sevilla 1-3
Getafe-Real 1-2
Levante-Barca 1-3
Man City- Newcastle 1-1
Chelsea-Fulham 2-0
West Ham-Arsenal 1-3

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Roma-Inter 3-0
Torino-Juventus 0-2
Udineze-Parma 1-1
Milan-Catania 2-0
Zaragoza-Sevilla 1-2
Getafe-Real 1-2
Levante-Barca 0-3
Man City- Newcastle 2-1
Chelsea-Fulham 2-1
West Ham-Arsenal 1-4

----------


## Cesare

*Roma-Inter 0 : 0*
Torino-Juventus 0 : 0
Udineze-Parma 0 : 0
Milan-Catania 0 : 0
Zaragoza-Sevilla 0 : 0
Getafe-Real 0 : 0
Levante-Barca 0 : 0
Man City- Newcastle 0 : 0
Chelsea-Fulham 2 : 0
West Ham-Arsenal 0 : 0

----------


## Ուրվական

5-րդ տուրի արդյունքները`

Roma-Inter 1-4
Torino-Juventus 0-1
Udineze-Parma 2-1
Milan-Catania 1-1
Zaragoza-Sevilla 2-0
Getafe-Real 0-1
Levante-Barca 1-4
Man City- Newcastle 3-1
Chelsea-Fulham 0-0
West Ham-Arsenal 0-1

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 5-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------45------273*
2.Realmadrid.am---------45------250
3.Proffootball.com-------43------244



Անհատական`


1.Ուրվական-------------12--------58----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
2.BOBO-----------------11--------56----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
3.Heno-----------------11--------51----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Real_Vahan------------9--------49----------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
5.Madridist--------------8---------46----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.FC-MIKA---------------7--------44----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
7.Barcelone_Davit--------8--------43----------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
8.GRUBIYAN--------------9--------39----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.Rossoner---------------8--------38----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
9.Ներսես_AM-------------7--------38----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
11.David-----------------6--------37----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.D&G------------------5--------37-----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.John-----------------6---------33----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
14.Սամվել---------------6---------31----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
15.Arsenyo--------------6---------30----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.vahik-----------------5---------28----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
17.Marco----------------0---------27----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
18.Barca-----------------6---------19----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
19.Vahram---------------0---------17----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
20.Taurus----------------3---------16----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
21.Googush--------------0---------14----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
22.Arman----------------0---------10----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Juventus FC----------0----------6-----------(2)-(Proffootball.com)
24.Robbie---------------0----------0-----------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com)-17
*Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66*
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Proffootball.com)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Proffootball.com-42

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Էդո, էս ա հա՞ քո լուրջ խաղալը: Որ տենց ա, մի քիչ սկսի անլուրջ խաղալ, էլի :LOL: :

----------


## Taurus

> Էդո, էս ա հա՞ քո լուրջ խաղալը: Որ տենց ա, մի քիչ սկսի անլուրջ խաղալ, էլի:


Հա դե ես ճիշտ էի գրել, խաղերն են սխալ ավարտվել :Hands Up: 
համ էլ են մյուս ֆոռումները  :Blush:  դե հասկանում եք էլի

----------


## Սամվել

*AristocraT*

*Roma-Inter 0 : 0  (1-4)* +0
Torino-Juventus 0 : 0  (0-1)  +0
Udineze-Parma 0 : 0  (2-1) +0
Milan-Catania 0 : 0  (1-1) +2 
Zaragoza-Sevilla 0 : 0  (2-0)  +0
Getafe-Real 0 : 0  (0-1) +0
Levante-Barca 0 : 0  (1-4) +0
Man City- Newcastle 0 : 0 ( 3-1) +0
Chelsea-Fulham 2 : 0  (0-0) +0
West Ham-Arsenal 0 : 0 ( 0-1) +0

*2*


*Հաջորդ փուլից առաջ իրավիճակը
1. Ուրվական 12
2. Բոբո 11 
3. Ներսես 7
4-5. Հովսեփ, Սամվել 6
6. Էդո 3
---------------------
7. AristocraT 2*

----------


## Taurus

Վայ արա ես էլի խաղում եմ?
Չեք կարում էլի չեք կարուուում :LOL: 
լավ ինչևէ, մյուս ֆոռումները շանս չունեն :Cool: 
դե առաջարկում եմ իրանք թո հանձնվեն ու .... ու ըտենց էլի :LOL: , ֆսո!

----------


## Ուրվական

Առաջարկում եմ հետևյալ խաղացանկը.

*Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս*
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ
Բոլթոն-Չելսի
Ինտեր-Նապոլի
Լացիո-Միլան
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո

Եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկներ կան, խնդրում եմ ամենաուշը այսօր մինչև 17.00-ն ասել, որ մինչև վաղը քննարկենք, ու վաղը տեղադրենք համապատասխան տեղում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Առաջարկում եմ հետևյալ խաղացանկը.
> 
> *Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս*
> Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ
> Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ
> Բոլթոն-Չելսի
> Ինտեր-Նապոլի
> Լացիո-Միլան
> Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե
> ...



Կարելիա Կենտրոնական խաղը ընտրել Լացիո-Միլանը կամ Բարսա-Ատլետիկոն  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

Ինձ թվում ա որ կենտրոնականը Բարսա-Ատլետիկոն ըլնի ավելի լավ կլնի:
Մեկ էլ իմ կարծիքով Ինտեր-Նապոլի կարգին խաղ ա ըլնելու: :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> Ինձ թվում ա որ կենտրոնականը Բարսա-Ատլետիկոն ըլնի ավելի լավ կլնի:


Իմ կարծիքով կենքտրոնական խաղը պետք է լինի չգուշակվող, ասենք օրինակ Ֆուլհեմ- Պոռտսմուտ, այսպիսի խաղում, չկա ֆավորիտ և գուշակելը շատ բարդ կլինի!!!

----------


## Ուրվական

Թող ամեն մեկը կենտրոնական խաղի իրա տարբերակը գրի, որը որ շատ եղավ, էն էլ կլինի կենտրոնական: Եթե ամեն մեկը մի խաղ ասի, կենտրոնական խաղը կընտրեմ պատահականորեն՝ առաջարկած տարբերակների մեջից:

----------


## Cesare

> Իմ կարծիքով կենքտրոնական խաղը պետք է լինի չգուշակվող, ասենք օրինակ Ֆուլհեմ- Պոռտսմուտ, այսպիսի խաղում, չկա ֆավորիտ և գուշակելը շատ բարդ կլինի!!!


Համաձայն եմ … Բայց պիտի անգլիական լինի :
Բայց կտենաք ես տուրում ինչ եմ անելու …
0 եմ հավաքելու  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

6-րդ տուր

Վերջնական խաղացանկը հետևյալն է.

*Լացիո-Միլան*
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ
Բոլթոն-Չելսի
Ինտեր-Նապոլի
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 05.10.2007-ի 22.00-ն:

----------


## BOBO

Լացիո-Միլան 0:1
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2:0
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 3:0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի 0:1
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 3:2
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս 1:1
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 2:2
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ 2:0
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 2:1
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 2:0

No comment :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Lացիո-Միլան 1:1
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2:1
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 3:0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի 0:1
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 2:0
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս 1:2
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 1:3
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ 2:0
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 4:2
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 3:0


 :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Լացիո-Միլան* 1:3
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2:0
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 2:0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի 0:2
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 2:1
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս 1:2
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 1:1
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ 2:0
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 2:2
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 2:0

----------


## Taurus

Լացիո-Միլան 1:1
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2:0
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 2:0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի1:2
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 4:0
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս1:0
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 1:1
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ 2:1
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 2:2
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 3:1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լացիո-Միլան   3:1
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ   2:1
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ   3:0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի   0:2
Ինտեր-Նապոլի   2:1
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս   1:2
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե   2:0
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ   2:0
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո   3:0
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո   1:1

Լացիոն հաղթելու է  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Լացիո-Միլան 2 : 1
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2 : 0
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 2 : 0
Բոլթոն-Չելսի 0 : 4
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 4 : 0
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս 0 : 0
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 1 : 1
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ  2 : 1
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 2 : 0
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 3 : 1*

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքները`

6-րդ տուր`

Լացիո-Միլան 1-5
Լիվերպուլ-Տոտենհեմ 2-2
Արսենալ-Սանդերլենդ 3-2
Բոլթոն-Չելսի 0-1
Ինտեր-Նապոլի 2-1
Ֆիորենտինա-Յուվենտուս 1-1
Ատալանտա-Ուդինեզե 0-0
Վալենսիա-Էսպանյոլ 1-2
Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո 3-0
Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո 2-0

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 6-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------62------335*
2.Realmadrid.am---------60------310
3.Proffootball.com-------61------305



Անհատական`


1.BOBO-----------------17--------73----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
2.Ուրվական-------------12--------70----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
3.Real_Vahan-----------12--------61----------(6)-(Proffootball.com)
4.Heno------------------9--------60----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Barcelone_Davit-------12--------55----------(6)-(Proffootball.com)
6.Madridist--------------8---------54----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.FC-MIKA---------------9--------53----------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
8.Rossoner--------------11--------49----------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
9.Ներսես_AM-------------8--------46----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
9.GRUBIYAN--------------7--------46----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.David-----------------9--------46----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.Arsenyo-------------11---------41----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Սամվել---------------7---------38----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
14.Marco---------------10---------37----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
15.D&G------------------0--------37-----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.John-----------------0---------33----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
17.vahik-----------------0---------28----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
18.Vahram--------------10---------27----------(4)-(Proffootball.com)
19.Arman---------------16---------26----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.Taurus----------------8---------24----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
21.Barca-----------------0---------19----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
22.Googush--------------0---------14----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
23.Juventus FC----------7---------13-----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
24.Robbie---------------0----------0-----------(0)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
*Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66*
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Proffootball.com)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Proffootball.com-42

Լավն ենք, էլի:

----------


## BOBO

> Լավն ենք, էլի:


Հուսամ տենց կշարունակենք :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

7-րդ տուր

*Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա*
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ.
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա
Ռոմա-Նապոլի
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ.
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա

Պատասխանները ուղարկում ենք մինչև 19.10.2007-ի 17:00-ն

----------


## John

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 0-2
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1-2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 1-2
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0-1
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 1-1
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 2-1
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 1-0
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 1-1
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 2-3
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 2-1

----------


## Taurus

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա  1:2
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:0
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0:1
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 1:2
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 2:0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:1
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 1:1
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 0:1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 1:1

----------


## Cesare

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 1 : 3
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0 : 2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0 : 3
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0 : 2
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 1 : 2
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 2 : 0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2 : 1
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 1 : 4
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 0 : 1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 3 : 1

Ես իմ կարծիքը :
Իսկ հիմա ուզում եմ նստեմ պահեստաին :
Թող Հովսեփը խաղա :

Ես ել կարծիք որպես զամեն ՝

*Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 0 : 0
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0 : 0
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0 : 0
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0 : 0
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 0 : 0
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 0 : 0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 0 : 0
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 0 : 0
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 0 : 0
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 0 : 0*

Կխնդրեի երկուսն ել հաշվել :

----------


## BOBO

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:1
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0:2
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 1:0
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 2:1
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:2
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 1:2
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 0:1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 1:1

----------


## Սամվել

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:1
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:1
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 2:1 :Tongue: 
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 2:1
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 3:0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:0
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 0:2 
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 3-1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 1:3

----------


## Taurus

> Կխնդրեի երկուսն ել հաշվել :


հաշվելը կհաշվենք, բայց կողմնորոշվի թե որը հաշվի առնենք?

----------


## John

> հաշվելը կհաշվենք, բայց կողմնորոշվի թե որը հաշվի առնենք?


Հայկոն ասումա, 0-ները հաշվի առեք:

----------


## Ուրվական

Խնդրում եմ շտապ ասեք, էլի: Ներսես-ԱՄ-ը իր տարբերակը դեռ չի տեղադրել, ու չգիտեմ, կտեղադրի, թե ոչ, ու եթե չտեղադրի, պետք ա պահեստային պատասխանը տեղադրեմ, այսինքն՝ Արիստոկրատինը: Հիմա  Հովսեփ կամ Արիստոկրատ ջան, վերջնական ասեք, էդ 0-0 ները տեղադրե՞մ :Think: , թե մյուսը: Ներսես ջան, իսկ եթե դու մտնես, տարբերակդ գրի:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 1:3
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0:2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 1:2
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 3:1
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 3:0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:1
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 1:3
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 1:2
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 2:1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա   0:3
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ.   0:2
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ   2:2
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի   0:2
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո   2:1
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա   2:0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի   2:0
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ.   1:2
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա   2:1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա   1:1

----------


## Guest

Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 0:1
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:1
Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0:1
Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 3:1
Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 1:0
Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:0
Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 0:3
Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 1:1
Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 0:0

----------


## Ուրվական

> Վիլյառեալ-Բարսելոնա 0:1
> Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:1
> Էվերթոն-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
> Միդլսբրո-Չելսի 0:1
> Ուդինեզե-Պալերմո 3:1
> Յուվենթուս-Ջենովա 1:0
> Ռոմա-Նապոլի 2:0
> Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մ. 0:3
> Դեպորտիվո-Վալենսիա 1:1
> Ատլետիկո Մ.-Սարագոսա 0:0


 :LOL: 

Տղեք, սենց մի հատ առաջարկ ունեմ: Էս որ տրանսֆերային պատուհանը բացվի :Hands Up: , էկեք առաջակենք յուրաքանչյուր թիմում ցանկության դեպքում մեկական հոգու փոփոխություն կատարել: Ինչպես գիտեք, մենք հնարավոր ութից խաղում ենք յոթ հոգով, շատ լավ կլինի, որ Գուգուշին փոխարինի ուրիշ մարդ, օրինակ, Guest-ը, եթե ցանկություն ունի, եթե չէ, ուրիշ մարդ, համ ավելի հետաքրքիր կդառնա, համ մեր թիմում էլ ներքին մրցակցությունը կավելանա, որը մեր թիմին միայն ու միայն օգուտ կբերի: Ինչ կասեք, անե՞մ տենց առաջարկություն, թե չ՞:

----------


## BOBO

Խի Գուգուշը խաղում ա? :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ էի ուզում ասեի մի հոգի էլ ավելացնենք, քանի որ քչով ենք խաղում: 

Ես կողմ եմ

----------


## Սամվել

Կողմ

----------


## Taurus

Գուգուշնել ակողմ, մեկա էլ չի խաղալու

----------


## Guest

Դե որ բոլորը կողմ են ուրեմն ես դեմ եմ :-D

Չե, կմասնակցեմ, մեծ հաջույքով… կանոնները դեռ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ինձ պետք ա մենակ հաշիվ գուշակել… Ճի՞շտ եմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դե որ բոլորը կողմ են ուրեմն ես դեմ եմ :-D
> Չե, կմասնակցեմ, մեծ հաջույքով… կանոնները դեռ չգիտեմ,


Կանոնները մի քանի էջ առաջ կարող ես կարդալ: 




> բայց կարծում եմ, որ ինձ պետք ա մենակ հաշիվ գուշակել… Ճի՞շտ եմ:


Հա, մենակ մի փոքր ուղղում, *ճիշտ* գուշակել :LOL: :

----------


## John

> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 7-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`
> 
> 
> Թիմային` 
> 
> 
> 1.Akumb.am------------41------376
> 2.Realmadrid.am--------45------355
> 3.Proffootball.com------47------352
> ...


Էս տուրում լավագույն արդյունքը ես եմ ցույց տվել  :Wink:  բայց լավ չի, որ թիմայինով վերջինն ենք… 
ԱԿՈՒՄԲ.AM

----------


## Ուրվական

8–րդ տուր

*Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ*
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ
Միլան-Ռոմա
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս
Պալերմո-Ինտեր
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 26.10.2007-ի 17.00-ն:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ* 1:2
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:0
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 1:0
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 0:1
Միլան-Ռոմա 1:1
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 0:2
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 0:2 
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 2:1
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 3:2
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 1:2

----------


## John

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ  1-2
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս.  2-1
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 3-0
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 1-1
Միլան-Ռոմա 2-2
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 1-2
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 1-2
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 3-2
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 1-1
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 1-2

----------


## Ներսես_AM

8–րդ տուր

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ 0:2
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:0
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 3:1
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 2:2
Միլան-Ռոմա 1:2
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 0:2
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 2:2
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 2:0
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 2:2
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 2:1

էս տուրում աչքիս խայտառակ եմ լինելու

----------


## Cesare

*Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ 2:2*
Չելսի Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:0
Մանչեստեր Միդլսբրո 4:0
Պորտսմութ Վեստ Հեմ 0:1
Միլան Ռոմա 3:1
Նապոլի Յուվենթուս 0:2
Պալերմո Ինտեր 0:2 
Ռեալ Մ. Դեպորտիվո 2:1
Սևիլյա Վալենսիա 3:2
Սարագոսա Վիլյառեալ 1:2

----------


## BOBO

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ 1:2
Չելսի-Մանչեսթր Ս. 2:2
Մանչեսթր Յ.-Միդլսբրո 2:0
Պորտսմութ-Վեստ Հեմ 1:0
Միլան-Ռոմա 0:1
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 2:1
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 1:3
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 3:2
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 1:1
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 1:2

----------


## Taurus

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ 2:2
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 2:1
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 3:1
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 0:0
Միլան-Ռոմա 2:1
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 0:2
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 0:1
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 2:1
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 1:2
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ  1:2

----------


## Guest

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ 1:0
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 0:0
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 1:1
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 2:0
Միլան-Ռոմա 2:1
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 2:0
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 1:3
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 2:0
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 3:2
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 4:2

----------


## Սամվել

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ  1-2  :Hands Up: 
Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Ս.  1-1  :Wink: 
Մանչեստեր–Միդլսբրո 2-0  :Tongue: 
Պորտսմութ–Վեստ Հեմ 2-1  :Cool: 
Միլան-Ռոմա 1-2  :Sad: 
Նապոլի-Յուվենթուս 0-2  :Xeloq: 
Պալերմո-Ինտեր 2-2  :Ok: 
Ռեալ Մ.-Դեպորտիվո 3-1  :Think: 
Սևիլյա-Վալենսիա 2-1 :Hands Up: 
Սարագոսա-Վիլյառեալ 2-1  :Wink:  

Ժող Ես էս Տուրում Զամեն եմ չէ՞  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ. Էս ԲԱրսայի խաղը ուրա՞  :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 8-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------41------417
2.Proffootball.com-------52------404
3.Realmadrid.am---------42------397



Անհատական`


1.BOBO-----------------6--------90----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
2.Real_Vahan-----------11--------82----------(8)-(Proffootball.com)
3.Ուրվական--------------4--------80----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
4.Barcelone_Davit-------15--------79----------(8)-(Proffootball.com)
5.Madridist--------------12--------73----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.Heno-------------------5--------71----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.FC-MIKA---------------5--------65----------(7)-(Proffootball.com)
8.Ներսես_AM------------11--------62----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
9.David------------------7--------53----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.D&G-------------------6--------53----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.Arsenyo----------------6--------53----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.GRUBIYAN-------------6--------52----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.John------------------6--------51----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
14.Rossoner---------------0--------49---------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
15.Marco-----------------6--------43-----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
16.vahik------------------5--------41----------(6)-(Proffootball.com)
16.Սամվել----------------0--------41----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
18.Vahram----------------8--------39----------(6)-(Proffootball.com)
19.Barca------------------8--------36----------(5)-(Proffootball.com)
20.Taurus----------------8--------36----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
21.Arman-----------------0--------34----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Googush---------------0--------14----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
23.Juventus FC-----------0--------13----------(3)-(Proffootball.com)
24.Robbie-----------------0---------8----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Proffootball.com);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Proffootball.com)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-41

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Տղեք, թիմի ավագը լուրջ չի մոտենում մրցույթին, գոնե դուք լուրջ մոտեցեք :LOL: : Արդեն շատ ենք մոտիկ թողնում հակառակորդներին... Հետևությունները կթողնեմ ձեզ :Smile: :

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Մի հատ խնդրանք ունեմ: Հնարավոր ա՞, հաջորդ տուրում ձեզանից մեկը իր տեղը զիջի ինձ:  :Blush:  Էս մի անգամը :Smile: :

----------


## Ուրվական

*Ինտեր-Լացիո*
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս
Ատալանտա-Միլան
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի
Չելսի-Էվերթոն
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 09.11.2007-ի 17.00-ն:

----------


## John

Ինտեր-Լացիո  2-1
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 1-2
Ատալանտա-Միլան 1-3
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 1-0
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 3-1
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 0-1
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 3-0
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 1-2
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 2-0
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա 1-1

----------


## Սամվել

Գոռ ջան իմ տեղը դու խաղա էս անգամ  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Ինտեր-Լացիո 1:0
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 0:2
Ատալանտա-Միլան 2:2
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 2:0
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 2:1
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1:1
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 1:0
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0:1
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 2:0
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա 1:2

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինտեր-Լացիո 2:1  :Beee: 
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 1:3
Ատալանտա-Միլան 0:2
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 1:1
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 2:0
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1:2
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 3:0
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0:3
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 2:0
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա 1:3

----------


## Սամվել

Ինտեր-Լացիո 3-1  :Wink: 
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 1-2  :Smile: 
Ատալանտա-Միլան 0-2  :Yahoo: 
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե   2-1  :Xeloq: 
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 2-0  :Think:  
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1-1  :Dntknw: 
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 3-1  :Xeloq:  
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0-3  :Cool: 
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 2-1  :Sad: 
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա  2-3  :Hands Up: 

Ես զամեն եմ ամենայն հավանականությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

Ինտեր-Լացիո 3-0
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 1-2 
Ատալանտա-Միլան 0-4
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 2-1 
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 3-1
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1-2 
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 5-0
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0-0 
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 0-0 
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա 0-0

Եկել ա վախտը …

----------


## Taurus

Ինտեր-Լացիո 3:1
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 2:2
Ատալանտա-Միլան 0:1
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 3:1
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 4:1
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1:1
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 2:0
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 1:1
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա 2:2

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 9-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------23------440*
2.Zonefootball.net-------29------433
3.Realmadrid.am---------25------422



Անհատական`


1.BOBO-----------------4--------94----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
2.Real_Vahan------------6--------88----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Barcelone_Davit--------7--------86----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Ուրվական--------------4--------84----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
5.Madridist---------------4--------77----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.FC-MIKA---------------8--------73----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
7.Heno-------------------2--------73----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.Ներսես_AM-------------4--------66----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
9.David------------------6--------59----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.D&G-------------------5--------58----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.GRUBIYAN-------------4--------56----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.John------------------3--------54----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
13.Arsenyo----------------0--------53----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Rossoner---------------2--------51---------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.AristocraT-------------2--------45-----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
16.Taurus----------------6--------42----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
17.vahik------------------0--------41----------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Սամվել----------------0--------41----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
19.Vahram----------------2--------41----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.Barca------------------4--------40----------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Arman-----------------0--------34----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Googush---------------0--------14----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
23.Juventus FC-----------0--------13----------(3)-(Zonefootball.net)
24.Robbie-----------------4--------12----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-66
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքերը հետևյալն են.

Ինտեր-Լացիո (հետաձգված)
Պարմա-Յուվենթուս 2-2
Ատալանտա-Միլան (հետաձգված)
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե 1-2
Մանչեսթեր Յ.-Բլեքբեռն 2-0
Պորտսմութ-Մանչեսթեր Ս. 0-0
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 1-1
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 2-0
Ռեալ Մ.-Մալյորկա 4-3
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլյա 3-2

----------


## BOBO

> Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23


Էս բա խի են հաշվել? Ասում էին որ հետաձգված խաղեր ա էղել վատագույն չեն հաշվելու:

----------


## Սամվել

Ինտեր-Լացիո 3-1 +0
Պարմա-Յուվենտուս 1-2 +0 
Ատալանտա-Միլան 0-2 +0
Ֆիորենտինա-Ուդինեզե  +0 
Մանչեստեր Յուն.-Բլեքբերն 2-0 +3
Պորթսմուտ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի 1-1 +2 
Չելսի-Էվերթոն 3-1 +0 
Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա 0-3 +0
Ռեալ-Մալյորկա 2-1 +2 
Վիլյառեալ-Սևիլիա  2-3 +0

Ես եղա *7*  :Tongue:  Պետքա խաղայի էլի  :Rolleyes: 

*Սամվել 7
Էդո 6
Բոբո 4
Ուրվական 4
Ներսես 4
Հովսեփ 3
--------------
Հայկ 2
*

Մյուս խաղին Հայկոն զամենա  :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

_10-րդ տուր`_

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ.
Արսենալ-Ուիգան
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո
Կալյարի-Միլան
Ջենովա-Ռոմա
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո

Պատասխանները` մինչև 23.11.2007-ի 17:00-ն:

----------


## Cesare

10-րդ տուր`

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ    0 - 3
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0 - 3
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2 - 0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 1 - 1
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 1 - 2
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3 - 1
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 4 - 0
Կալյարի-Միլան 0 - 3
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0 - 2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 1 - 2

*Որ իտալիայի խաղերը ըլներ …… լավ կլներ*

----------


## John

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 1:2
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:3
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 1:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 2:1
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 0:0
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3:1
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 2:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 1:1
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 2:2

----------


## Taurus

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 1:1
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:3
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 2:0
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 1:0
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3:2
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո3:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 1:2
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 2:1

----------


## Սամվել

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 0:1
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0:2
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 3:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 2:0
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 0:1
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3:1
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 3:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 1:2
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 2:0

----------


## BOBO

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 1:3
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0:2
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 3:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 2:2
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 1:1
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 2:1
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 2:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 1:2
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 1:0

----------


## Ուրվական

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 1:2
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0:2
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 1:1
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 0:1
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3:1
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 2:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 0:1
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 3:1

----------


## Cesare

*0 : 0 ների վախտնա եկել :*  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 0:2
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:1
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2:0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 2:2
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 2:1
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 2:0
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 3:0
Կալյարի-Միլան 0:1
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0:2
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 2:0

----------


## Ուրվական

10-րդ տուր

*Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ 0-3*
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1-0
Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2-0
Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 7-1
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 2-2
Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 1-2
Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 3-0
Կալյարի-Միլան 1-2
Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0-1
Յուվենթուս-Պալերմո 5-0

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 10-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------65------505*
2.Zonefootball.net-------68------501
3.Realmadrid.am---------54------476



Անհատական`


1.BOBO----------------11-------105----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------14-------100----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Real_Vahan----------10--------98----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Ուրվական------------10--------94----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
5.Madridist--------------7--------84----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.FC-MIKA-------------10--------83-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
7.Heno-----------------10--------83----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.Ներսես_AM-----------12--------78-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
9.David----------------12--------71-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.D&G-----------------8---------66-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.Arsenyo-------------11--------64-----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.John-----------------8--------62-----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
12.GRUBIYAN------------6--------62-----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Taurus--------------12--------54-----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
15.Սամվել--------------12--------53-----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
16.Barca---------------12--------52------------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.vahik----------------11--------52-----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.Rossoner-------------0--------51-----------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.AristocraT------------0--------45-----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
20.Vahram---------------0--------41-----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Juventus FC----------11--------24----------(4)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
24.Robbie----------------0--------12-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-68
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Տղեք, հաջորդ անգամից սկսած պատասխաններն ուղարկում եք ինձ՝ միայն ՊՄ-ով:

----------


## Taurus

> Տղեք, հաջորդ անգամից սկսած պատասխաններն ուղարկում եք ինձ՝ միայն ՊՄ-ով:


իսկ իմաստը?

----------


## BOBO

Էս ակումբը էլի գժվավ, ցույց ա տալիս որ 16-րդ էջ կա մտնում եմ էլի 15 ա բերում :Wacko: 



> իսկ իմաստը?


Որ իրարից չարտագրենք :Tease:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բայց ո՞վա արտագրում որ:

Մեկել Ուրվական ջան ետ տակը ռեկորդները որ գրածա ինչիա միշտ ետ հարուր թվինը գրած լինում: 

Հ.Գ. մի հատ հավաքվում ենք, բան չմնաց, լավ էինք սկսել, բայց թուլացրինք: Հո մենք մինչՊորտերֆիլդյան հավաքականը չե՞նք:

----------


## BOBO

> Հ.Գ. մի հատ հավաքվում ենք, բան չմնաց, լավ էինք սկսել, բայց թուլացրինք: Հո մենք մինչՊորտերֆիլդյան հավաքականը չե՞նք:


Ինչը բան չմնաց, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բայց ո՞վա արտագրում որ:
> 
> Մեկել Ուրվական ջան ետ տակը ռեկորդները որ գրածա ինչիա միշտ ետ հարուր թվինը գրած լինում: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. մի հատ հավաքվում ենք, բան չմնաց, լավ էինք սկսել, բայց թուլացրինք: Հո մենք մինչՊորտերֆիլդյան հավաքականը չե՞նք:


Ներսես ջան, տակի ռեկորդները ոչ թե վերաբերվում են կոնկրետ տուրին, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մրցաշարին: Եթե նկատել ես, փոփոխություններ դրանց մեջ լինում են, օրինակ, լավագույն թիմային ռեկորդն այլևս մեզ չի պատկանում:

Իսկ պմ-ների իմաստը թիմի պատասխանների՝ հնարավորինս գաղտնի լինելն է, բայց ոչ թե իրարից: Ցանկության դեպքում ես մեր թիմի ցանկացած անդամի պատասխան կուղարկեմ ձեզ, սակայն մինչև զոնֆուտբոլում գրվելը այս թեմայում մեր վերջնական պատասխանները չեն գրվի: Էսքանը, տղեք ջան:

----------


## Սամվել

> 10-րդ տուր`
> Նյուքասլ-Լիվերպուլ    0 - 3 +5
> Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0 - 3 +0 
> Արսենալ-Ուիգան 2 - 0 +3 
> Էվերթոն-Սանդերլենդ 1 - 1 +0
> Ատլետիկ Բ.-Դեպորտիվո 1 - 2 +0
> Սևիլյա-Մալյորկա 3 - 1  +0
> Բարսելոնա-Ռեկրեատիվո 4 - 0 +1
> Կալյարի-Միլան 0 - 3 +1
> ...


Եվ այսպես

*1. Էդո 12
2.  Ներսես_AM 12
3. Սամվել 12
4. Բոբո 11
5. Հայկ 11
6. Ուրվական 11
--------------------------
7. Հովսեփ 8*

----------


## Ուրվական

_11-րդ տուր_

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 30.11.2007-ի 18.00-ն:
*Տղեք ջան, չմոռանաք՝ պմ-ով*:

----------


## Barça

մեր հոստինգի հետ կապված խնդիրներ կա էտ պատճառով մեր պատասխանները ստեղ եմ տեղադրում, երևի երկուշաբթի նոր կդզվի.

vahik

Միլան–Յուվենտուս 2:1
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 1:0
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 2:0
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 1:1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1:1
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2:1
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1:3
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 1:2
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 3:0

Barça

Միլան 2–1 Յուվենտուս
Ֆիորենտինա 2–1 Ինտեր
Ռոմա 1–0 Ուդինեզե
Ատալանատա 2-1 Նապոլի
Աստոն Վիլլա 1–1 Արսենալ
Չելսի 1–0 Վեստ Հեմ
Լիվերպուլ 3–1 Բոլտոն
Էսպանյոլ 1–2 Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2–0 Ռասինգ
Վալենսիա 3-1 Ատլետիկ

Barcelone_Davit

ՄիլանВ–Յուվենտուս 1-0
ՖիորենտինաВ–Ինտեր 0-1
ՌոմաВ–Ուդինեզե 1-0
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0-0
Աստոն ՎիլլաВ–Արսենալ 0-1
ՉելսիВ–Վեստ Հեմ 1-0
ԼիվերպուլВ–Բոլտոն 2-0
ԷսպանյոլВ–Բարսելոնա 0-1
Ռեալ ՄադրիդВ–Ռասինգ 2-0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1-0

Vahram

Միլան–Յուվենտուս 3-1
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 2-1
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 3-1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0-0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1-1
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2-1
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2-0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 2-0
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 3-1
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1-1

Real_Vahan

Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1-1
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 0-2
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 2-0
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 2-2
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 0-2
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2-0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2-0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 2-2
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 3-0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 2-1

եթե մեր 6-րդ մասնակիցը էսօր չուղարկեց պատասխանները ուրեմն 5 հոգով կխաղանք մենք եթե ուղարկեց էտել կավելացնեմ.
եթե դեմ չեք էս տուրը ձեր մոտ թող անցկացվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> մեր հոստինգի հետ կապված խնդիրներ կա էտ պատճառով մեր պատասխանները ստեղ եմ տեղադրում, երևի երկուշաբթի նոր կդզվի.
> եթե մեր 6-րդ մասնակիցը էսօր չուղարկեց պատասխանները ուրեմն 5 հոգով կխաղանք մենք եթե ուղարկեց էտել կավելացնեմ.
> եթե դեմ չեք էս տուրը ձեր մոտ թող անցկացվի


Դե ուրեմն պետք ա տեղյակ պահել նաև մյուս թիմին, երեկ 20.20-ի դրությամբ, երբ որ ես տեղադրեցի ձեր մոտ, դեռ ոչ մի թիմ չէր տեղադրել: Դեմ ու կողմի խնդիր չկա, ինչ տարբերություն, որտեղ կտեղադրենք: Դե լավ, մի հատ էլ ստեղ տեղադրեմ մեր թիմի պատասխանները.

_11-րդ տուր_ 

*akumb.am*

AristocraT

Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1:0
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 0:1
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 2:0
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0:1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 0:0
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2:0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 0:1
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 1:0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1:1

Սամվել

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1:2*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 2:1
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 3:1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0:2
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 0:3
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 3:1
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 0:3
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 3:0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 3:0

Ներսես_AM

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 0:2*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 2:1
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 3:1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0:1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 0:2
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 3:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2:0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1:3
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 2:2
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 2:0

Taurus

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1:1*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 0:2
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 3:1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 2:2
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1:4
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 3:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 3:1
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1:2
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 0:0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1:0

BOBO

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1-2*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 1-3
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 1-0
Ատալանտա-Նապոլի 0-2
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 0-2
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 1-0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2-1
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 2-2
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 3-2
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1-0

Ուրվական

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 2:2*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 2:4
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 1:1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 0:1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1:2
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 2:0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 2:0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1:2
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 2:0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1:0

Մի բան էլ, քանի որ ես իմ պատասխանները միանգամից տեղադրել եմ zonefootball-ում, ես էսօր լրիվ չէի հիշում, ինչ եմ գրել, այնպես, որ, խնդրում եմ հաշվել այստեղ գրվածը, ոչ թե zonefootball-ինը: Կխնդրեի realmadrid.am-ին էլ, ինչքան հնարավոր է, շուտ տեղադրել պատասխանները:

----------


## Barça

մեր սայտը արդեն նոռմալ աշխատումա...

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքներ`

_11–րդ տուր_

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 0-0*
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 0-2
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 2-1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 5-1
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1-2
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 1-0
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 4-0
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1-1
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 3-1
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 0-3

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 11-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------46------551
2.Zonefootball.net-------42------543
3.Realmadrid.am---------48------524



Անհատական`


1.BOBO----------------12-------117----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------11-------111----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Real_Vahan----------12-------110----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Ուրվական------------11-------105----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
5.Madridist-------------14--------98----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.Heno------------------7--------90----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.FC-MIKA--------------0--------83-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
8.Ներսես_AM------------4--------82----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
9.David-----------------6--------77----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.GRUBIYAN-----------11--------73-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.D&G-----------------4---------70----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.Arsenyo--------------0--------64-----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus---------------9--------63-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
14.John-----------------0--------62-----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
15.Barca----------------9--------61------------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Սամվել---------------5--------58-----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
17.vahik-----------------3--------55-----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.Rossoner-------------0--------51-----------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.AristocraT------------5--------50-----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
20.Vahram---------------7--------48-----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Juventus FC-----------0--------24----------(4)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Robbie----------------6--------18-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-68
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

4 միավոր հետ բերեցինք, բայց Zonefootball.net-ը հինգ հոգով ա խաղացել: Տղեք ջան, ուշադիր եղեք, լուրջ մոտեցեք :Wink: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեք կներեք էս անգամ պադվադիտ արեցի  :This: 

մյուս չէ էն մյուսին որ խաղամ լավ կխաղամ։

ախր իմ թմերը լրիվ համը հանեցին է, Յուվես ու Բարսաս նիչյա արեցին մնացածնեէլ իրանց հերթին, էհ լավ է ....

----------


## John

Ներսես ջան, ես չեմ գրել իմ տարբերակը, նենց որ դու էլի հիմնական կազմում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ Հովսեփ ջան էս տուրում ես եմ պահեստային  :Wink:  Դու կմտնես հիմնական

----------


## Սամվել

Taurus

*Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1:1* +3
Ֆիորենտինա–Ինտեր 0:2 *+3* 
Ռոմա–Ուդինեզե 3:1 +1
Ատալանատա-Նապոլի 2:2 +0
Աստոն Վիլլա–Արսենալ 1:4 +1
Չելսի–Վեստ Հեմ 3:0 +1 
Լիվերպուլ–Բոլտոն 3:1 +1
Էսպանյոլ–Բարսելոնա 1:2 +0
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Ռասինգ 0:0 +0
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 1:0 +0 

Ժող *10* եղավ  :Xeloq: 


տղեք մի հատ սաղտ ձերը հաշվեք էլի։ Աչքիս անճշտություններ կան

----------


## BOBO

> տղեք մի հատ սաղտ ձերը հաշվեք էլի։ Աչքիս անճշտություններ կան


Իմը ճիշտ ա :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

իմնելա ճիշտ: Մյուսին պահեստային եմ: AristokraT ջան Հովսեփին դպրոցում կասես էլի որ էս տուրում ինքնա խաղում, կարողա չմտնի չտեսնի էլի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Միլան–Յուվենտուս 1:1 +3


կենտրոնականի ոչ ոքինելա 2 աչոկ հաշվում, սկզբից էլ տենցա գնացել

----------


## Սամվել

> կենտրոնականի ոչ ոքինելա 2 աչոկ հաշվում, սկզբից էլ տենցա գնացել


*
Կանոնները*



> խաղի ելք– 1
> ոչ ոքիի ելք– 2
> խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն–2
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք–2
> խաղի հաշիվ–3
> կենտրոնական խաղի ելք ու գնդակների տարբերություն-3
> կենտրոնական խաղի հաշիվ–5


 :Dntknw:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես էլ էի ետ ասում, ուղղակի սկզբում որոշվելա որ ոչ ոքին գնդակների տարբերության տակ չի անցնում

----------


## Սամվել

> ես էլ էի ետ ասում, ուղղակի սկզբում որոշվելա որ ոչ ոքին գնդակների տարբերության տակ չի անցնում


Մեր Ֆորումում էտ Կանոներն են տեղադրել

----------


## Ուրվական

> ես էլ էի ետ ասում, ուղղակի սկզբում որոշվելա որ ոչ ոքին գնդակների տարբերության տակ չի անցնում


Միանգամայն ճիշտ է, կենտրոնական խաղի ոչ-ոքին երկու միավոր է հաշվում, եթե հաշիվը ճիշտ չես գուշակել: Այսպես արդեն գնացել է, և այլևս փոփոխություն մտցնել չի լինի: 
Նախնական խաղերը 12-րդ տուրի համար հետևյալն են.

*Օսասունա-Վալենսիա*
Սևիլիա-Մուրսիա
Բարսելոնա-Դեպորտիվո
Վիլլառեալ-Բետիս
Տոտենհեմ-Մ.Սիթի
Ռիդինգ-Լիվերպուլ
Չելսի-Սանդերլենդ
Լիվորնո-Ռոմա
Յուվենտուս-Ատալանտա
Նապոլի-Պարմա

Եթե մարդ կա, որ համաձայն չի, թող մինչև կեսօր իր տարբերակը գրի, իսկ կեսօրից հետո կտեղադրեմ zonefootball-ում:

----------


## Ուրվական

_12-րդ տուր_

*Օսասունա-Վալենսիա*
Սևիլիա-Մուրսիա
Բարսելոնա-Դեպորտիվո
Վիլլառեալ-Բետիս
Տոտենհեմ-Մ.Սիթի
Ռիդինգ-Լիվերպուլ
Չելսի-Սանդերլենդ
Լիվորնո-Ռոմա
Յուվենտուս-Ատալանտա
Նապոլի-Պարմա

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 07.12.2007-ի 17.00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ուրեմն, մեր թիմից ով որ չի ուղարկել պատասխանները, թող ինձ էլ չուղարկի, գրի այստեղ, մինչև այսօր ժամը 22.00-ն:

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց դե Բարսա-Դեպորը ավելի կենտրոնակն ա, խի եք Օսասունա-Վալենսիան ընտրել ? :Shok:

----------


## BOBO

> բայց դե Բարսա-Դեպորը ավելի կենտրոնակն ա, խի եք Օսասունա-Վալենսիան ընտրել ?


Ոչ թե *եք* այլ *ես* :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ոչ թե *եք* այլ *ես*


դե կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  ով ա ընտրել  :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> դե կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  ով ա ընտրել


Դե Ուրվականը էլի: :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկականից կետրոտրոնակն ա `արդեն 0-1 Դեպորը կրում ա...ինչ գոլ էր  :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես զարմացել էի որ իսկականից ամենակենտրոնական խաղը՝ Սառագոսա–Էսպանյոլը ընդհանրապես չէր ընտրվել :Shok: 
ինչ խաղ էր, 3-3
10 հոգով Սառագոսան, ավելի ճիշտ Ռիկարդո Օլվեյրան 2 գնդակ խփեց ու ոչ ոքի վաստակեց, այ ետ խաաաաղ էր :Good:

----------


## Սերխիո

շատ չշեղվեմ թեմայից, բայց դե պրիմերոյում սաղն էլ կենտրոնական են ,Օրինակ`Ատլետիկո-Խետաֆե փոքր դերբին,4 հատ կարմիր քարտ :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 12-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Zonefootball.net-------64------607
2.Akumb.am-------------52------603
3.Realmadrid.am---------54------578



Անհատական`


1.BOBO----------------11-------128----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------11-------122----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Real_Vahan-----------8-------118----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Madridist-------------13-------111----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Ուրվական-------------6-------111----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
6.Heno------------------7--------97----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.Ներսես_AM-----------11--------93----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
8.FC-MIKA--------------4--------87----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.GRUBIYAN-----------12--------85----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.David----------------5--------82----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.D&G----------------11---------81----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.Barca---------------14--------75------------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.John----------------12--------74-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
14.Սամվել--------------12--------70-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
14.Arsenyo--------------6--------70-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Rossoner------------16--------67-----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Taurus---------------0--------63-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
18.Vahram--------------11--------59-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.vahik-----------------0--------55-----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.AristocraT------------0--------50-----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
21.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Juventus FC-----------0--------24----------(4)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Robbie----------------0--------18-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net);BOBO(Akumb.am)-17
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-68
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Առաջին տեղն այլևս մեզ չի պատկանում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ոչ թե *եք* այլ *ես*


Ուրեմն, Բոբո ջան, սենց բան կա, ես նախնական խաղերը տեղադրում եք, դուք եթե դեմ եք լինում, ասում եք, ու այսուհետև էլ թող պարզ լինի, որ խաղացանկն ընտրում եմ ոչ թե ես, այլ *akumb.am*-ի թիմը, որի անդամ ես նաև դու: Սրանից հետո էլ, եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկ կունենաս, կամ դեմ կլինես ինչ-որ խաղի, ասա, կքննարկենք, ոչ թե տուրն արդեն սկսված, ասա, թե ես չեմ ընտրել, Ուրվականն ա ընտրել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> բայց դե Բարսա-Դեպորը ավելի կենտրոնակն ա, խի եք Օսասունա-Վալենսիան ընտրել ?


Այդպես ենք ցանկացել :Wink: :

----------


## BOBO

> Ուրեմն, Բոբո ջան, սենց բան կա, ես նախնական խաղերը տեղադրում եք, դուք եթե դեմ եք լինում, ասում եք, ու այսուհետև էլ թող պարզ լինի, որ խաղացանկն ընտրում եմ ոչ թե ես, այլ *akumb.am*-ի թիմը, որի անդամ ես նաև դու: Սրանից հետո էլ, եթե ինչ-որ առաջարկ կունենաս, կամ դեմ կլինես ինչ-որ խաղի, ասա, կքննարկենք, ոչ թե տուրն արդեն սկսված, ասա, թե ես չեմ ընտրել, Ուրվականն ա ընտրել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Այդպես ենք ցանկացել:


Ոնց առաջարկս ասեմ եթե 9 անց 42 նախնական տարբերակը տեղադրում էս 14 անց 5 էլ վերջնականը, ախր ես էտ ժամերին տունը չեմ ըլնում :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

համենայն դեպս էս տուրում վատ չէինք խաղացել… ուղղակի մենք մի հոգի պակաս էինք խաղում: թե չէ էլի առաջին տեղում կլինեինք: Լուրջ կադրային պրոբլեմներ ունենք:  :LOL:  Հարկավորա պարզել թե ոնց ենք շարունակելու: ահավոր հետ կնկնենք եթե մի քանի տուր էլ սենց անցնի  :Sad:

----------


## BusinessMen

Ես նոր եմ եկել, էս ինչ մրցաշարա, եթե դժվար չի մի երկու բառով ասեք

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ոնց առաջարկս ասեմ եթե 9 անց 42 նախնական տարբերակը տեղադրում էս 14 անց 5 էլ վերջնականը, ախր ես էտ ժամերին տունը չեմ ըլնում


Դե ուրեմն մտիր համապատասխան սայտը, նայիր, թե ինչ խաղեր կան, և առաջարկիր քո տարբերակը: Եթե այդպես չես անում, ուրեմն համաձայնվիր իմ տարբերակի հետ: Հասկանում եմ, բոլորիդ մոտ էլ պրոբլեմներ կան ժամանակի հետ կապված, բայց դե ես էլ բացառություն չեմ, էլի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> [Այդպես ենք ցանկացել:


կամքը Ձերն է :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես նոր եմ եկել, էս ինչ մրցաշարա, եթե դժվար չի մի երկու բառով ասեք


Թիմը արդեն լրացած է, պետք է սպասես մինչև մյուս սեպտեմբեր։ Համ էլ էլի ուզողներ կան  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

_13 Տուր_

*Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ.*
Արսենալ-Չելսի
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս
Կալյարի-Ինտեր
Տորինո - Ռոմա
Խետաֆե-Վիլյառեալ
Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ Մ.-Օսասունա

Մինչև 14.12.2007թ-ի ժամը` 17:00-ն:

Տղեք, վերադարձնենք առաջին հորիզոնականը :Wink: :

----------


## Սամվել

> _13 Տուր_
> 
> *Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ.*
> Արսենալ-Չելսի
> Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ
> Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն
> Լացիո - Յուվենտուս
> Կալյարի-Ինտեր
> Տորինո - Ռոմա
> ...


ՊՄո՞վ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Taurus

դե ես եկալ եմ, ուրեմն կարաք չկասկածեք կրելու ենք, մի պահ աչքս թեքում եմ, կրվում եք, բա եղավ :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ՊՄո՞վ


Միանշանակ :Smile: :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> դե ես եկալ եմ, ուրեմն կարաք չկասկածեք կրելու ենք, մի պահ աչքս թեքում եմ, կրվում եք, բա եղավ


Բարի վերադարձ, ախպերս: Ոնց որ, Բարսելոնայում Էտօ՛օ-ն հետ եկավ :Hands Up: :

----------


## Ուրվական

13-րդ տուր

Ներսես_AM
Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ. 2:1
Արսենալ-Չելսի 2:1
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 0:2
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 1:1
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1:3
Կալյարի-Ինտեր 1:1
Տորինո - Ռոմա 0:2
Խետաֆե-Վիլյառեալ 0:2
Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Ռեալ Մ.-Օսասունա 3:2

AristocraT
Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1-0
Արսենալ-Չելսի 0-1
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 0-0
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 0-0
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 0-0
Կալյարի-Ինտեր 0-2
Տորինո - Ռոմա 0-3
Խետաֆե-Վիլյառեալ 0-1
Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա 0-3
Ռեալ Մ.-Օսասունա 2-1

Hovsep
Lpool-M.U. 2-2
Arsenal-Chelsea 1-1
Fulhem-Newcastle 1-2
West Ham-Everton 1-1
Lazio-Juve 1-1
Kalyari-Inter 0-2
Torino-Roma 1-2
Getafe-Villareal 1-1
Valencia-Barca 1-2
Real-Osasuna 2-1

BOBO
Լիվերպուլ - Մանչեսթեր Յ. 1:2
Արսենալ - Չելսի 3:1
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 1:1
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 0:1
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1:2
Կալյարի - Ինտեր 1:3
Տորինո - Ռոմա 0:0
Խետաֆե - Վիլյառեալ 2:1
Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 0:2
Ռեալ Մ. - Օսասունա 3:0

Ուրվական
Լիվերպուլ - Մանչեսթեր Յ. 0:2
Արսենալ - Չելսի 1:2
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 0:1
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 1:1
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1:1
Կալյարի - Ինտեր 0:3
Տորինո - Ռոմա 0:3
Խետաֆե - Վիլյառեալ 1:1
Վալենսիա - Բարսելոնա 1:4
Ռեալ Մ. - Օսասունա 2:1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բա Սամոն ու Էդոն չե՞ն ուղարկել

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բա Սամոն ու Էդոն չե՞ն ուղարկել


Taurus
*Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ. 2:2*
Արսենալ-Չելսի 2:2
Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 0:1
Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 1:1
Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1:2
Կալյարի-Ինտեր 0:3
Տորինո - Ռոմա 0:2
Խետաֆե-Վիլյառեալ 1:1
Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա 0:2
Ռեալ Մ.-Օսասունա 3:1

Սամոն ու Էդոն ուշ են ուղարկել: Սա էլ Էդոյի պատասխանը: Էս տուրում ինքն ա պահեստային: Տղեք ջան, ինչ կլինի, մինչև իմ գրած ժամկետն ուղարկեք, էլի, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ:

----------


## Արամ

Ժող խաղացողի տեղ կա?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս լացիոն ինչ խփեց է վերջին րոպեին  :Beee:  3 միավորս տարավ

----------


## Taurus

Չէ նորմալ ա, ինձ 2 միավոր բերեց, արդեն ունեմ 6-ը, ուրեմն արդեն խայտառակ չեմ եղել :Smile: , թեկուզ որ պահեստային եմ!

----------


## BOBO

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 13-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`*


*Թիմային`*


1.Akumb.am-------------59------662
2.Zonefootball.net-------46------653
3.Realmadrid.am---------72------650



*Անհատական`*


1.BOBO----------------14-------142----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------12-------134----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Real_Vahan-----------7-------125----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Madridist-------------12-------123----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական-------------9-------120----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
6.Heno-----------------19-------116----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.Ներսես_AM------------8-------101----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
8.GRUBIYAN------------13--------98----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.David-----------------8--------90----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.D&G-----------------8---------89----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.FC-MIKA-------------0--------87----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.Սամվել--------------13--------83----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
13.Arsenyo-------------12--------82----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.John-----------------7--------81----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
15.Barca----------------5--------80-----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Rossoner-------------0--------67-----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Vahram---------------5--------64----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.Taurus---------------0--------63-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
19.vahik-----------------5--------60-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.AristocraT------------8--------58-----------(8)-(Akumb.am)
21.Juventus FC----------12--------36----------(5)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie----------------0--------18-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)


*Ռեկորդներ`*

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Realmadrid.am-72
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Առաջատարի դիրքերը վերականգնեցինք :Hands Up:  
Ու միանգամից երկու ռեկորդ`
Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19
Realmadrid.am-72

----------


## REAL_ist

կրքերը բորբոքվեցին :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

*ԷԷԷԷԷԷ մի հատ գազ պտի անենք :*

----------


## Taurus

Աչքիս էս տուրում խաղալու եմ, չէ Սամ, եքա լավ էի գուշակել, դե իհարկե պարզ ա կենտրոնականը որն ա լինելու, ըտենց բան ես բաց չեմ թողնի:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Taurus*
> *Լիվերպուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յ. 2:2* +0
> Արսենալ-Չելսի 2:2 +0
> Ֆուլհեմ - Նյուքասլ 0:1 +3
> Վեսթ Հեմ - Էվերթոն 1:1 +0
> Լացիո - Յուվենտուս 1:2 +2
> Կալյարի-Ինտեր 0:3 +1
> Տորինո - Ռոմա 0:2 +0
> Խետաֆե-Վիլյառեալ 1:1 +0
> ...


Եվ արդյունքները   :Cool: 

BOBO 14
Սամվել 13  :Cool: 
Ուրվական 9
Էդո 9
----------------
Ներսես 8
Հովսեփ 8
Հայկո 8

տղեք ջան դուք որոշեք 3-իցտ ով չի խաղալու :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բայց վայթմ մեկս 7 էր հավաքել: Թե սխալ եմ հիշում  :Think: 

Սամ մի հատ հաշվի էլի ես եթե ժամանակ ունես

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց վայթմ մեկս 7 էր հավաքել: Թե սխալ եմ հիշում 
> 
> Սամ մի հատ հաշվի էլի ես եթե ժամանակ ունես


հա ճիշտա ուրեմն Հովսեփը չի խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

_14–րդ տուր_

*Բարսելոնա–Ռեալ Մադրիդ*
Սարագոսա–Վալենսիա
Սևիլյա–Ռասինգ
Ատլետիկո–Էսպանյոլ
Արսենալ–Տոտենհեմ
Լիվերպուլ–Պորտսմութ
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Էվերտոն
Ինտեր–Միլան
Ռոմա–Սամպդորիա
Պալերմո–Լացիո

*ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆՆԵՐԸ՝ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ 21.12.2007-ի (ուրբաթ) 17.00-ն:*

----------


## Taurus

Բարսելոնա–Ռեալ Մադրիդ 3:0
Սարագոսա–Վալենսիա 2:1
Սևիլյա–Ռասինգ 1:0
Ատլետիկո–Էսպանյոլ3:0
Արսենալ–Տոտենհեմ1:0
Լիվերպուլ–Պորտսմութ2:0
Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ–Էվերտոն2:0
Ինտեր–Միլան 4:1
Ռոմա–Սամպդորիա3:1
Պալերմո–Լացիո 2:2

----------


## BOBO

Բա PM-ով չենք ուղարկում?

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բա PM-ով չենք ուղարկում?


Էդոն ստեղ ուրիշ բան ա գրել, պ-ում՝ ուրիշ :LOL: : Հա, տղեք, պմ-ով ուղարկեք: Բայց պատկերացնու՞մ եք, էսօրվա դրությամբ բոլորի պատասխաններն արդեն կան, բացի Սամվելինից: Միշտ սենց ակտիվ եղեք, էլի, հո ամեն անգամ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղ չի լինելու՞:
Ուղղում՝ հենց նոր Սամվելն էլ ուղարկեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 14-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------62------724*
2.Zonefootball.net-------62------715
3.Realmadrid.am---------45------695



Անհատական`


1.BOBO----------------14-------156----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
2.Real_Vahan----------19-------144----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Barcelone_Davit-------9-------143----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Madridist-------------11-------134----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական---------------9-------129----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
6.Heno------------------7-------123----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.Ներսես_AM-------------7-------108----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
8.GRUBIYAN-------------8-------106----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.David-----------------8--------98----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
10.FC-MIKA-------------8--------95----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
11.D&G-----------------6---------95----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.Սամվել---------------11--------94----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
13.Barca----------------3--------83-----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.Arsenyo--------------0--------82----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
15.John-----------------0--------81----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
16.Rossoner------------13--------80-----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Taurus--------------11--------74----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
18.AristocraT-----------10--------68-----------(9)-(Akumb.am)
19.Vahram---------------0--------64----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.vahik-----------------0--------60-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Bianconner-----------10--------46----------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie----------------5--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Realmadrid.am-72
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Լավ ա, վատ չի:
Ներսես, որ ասում էի, չէիր հավատում, էլի :Tongue: :

----------


## Armeno

Ես էլ եմ ուզում խաղամ, ի՞նչ անեմ

----------


## Cesare

> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 14-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`
> 
> 
> Թիմային`
> 
> 
> *1.Akumb.am-------------62------724*
> 2.Zonefootball.net-------62------715
> 3.Realmadrid.am---------45------695


*Եսի գազ չի :
Մեզ պապական գազ ա պետք :
Ես տուր ով ա զամեն ???*  :Wink: 

Իմ հաշվելով իմը 10 էր : Մի հատ գրեք նայեմ ինչն եմ սխալ արել :  :Ok:   :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Երևի գնում ենք հանգստանալու հա?
Առաջին տեղում ենք, էտ լավ ա, բայց քիչ ենք առաջ, ինչպես ասում են սկօլսկի սչյոտ

----------


## John

Վատ չի տղեք ջան, երկրորդ խաղաշրջանում անպայման պետք է մեծացնել առավելությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

ՎԵՐՋ:

Ավարտվեց առաջին խաղաշրջանը, և, այս պահի դրությամբ ուզում եմ ամփոփել արդյունքները և որոշ բաների մասին տեղյակ պահել: Ուրեմն, նախ, տարին ավարտում ենք առաջին տեղով, ինչն, այսպես ասած, շատ ողջունելի է.

_Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 14-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`_


_Թիմային`_


*1.Akumb.am-------------------724*
2.Zonefootball.net-------------715
3.Realmadrid.am---------------695

Բայց տարբերությունը 2-րդ տեղի հետ շատ փոքր է, այդ առումով պետք է ուշադիր լինենք:
Ունենք շատ լավ թիմ՝ շատ լավ խաղացողներով, որոնք շատ քիչ տուրեր է եղել, որ չեն տվել պատասխաններ, այն էլ՝ հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունենալով: Նաև անհատական արդյուքներով առաջատարը մեր թիմից է՝ Բոբոն: Հալալ ա, ապրես: Մյուս կողմից էլ թիմը խաղում է 1 հոգով ավելի պակաս, քան մնացածը՝ 7 հոգով, քանի որ առաջնության սկզբում Գուգուշ անդամը գրանցվել և խաղացել է մեկ տուր, որից հետո այլևս չի խաղացել: Ես պայմանավորվել եմ մյուս թիմերի հետ, ու, մինչև հաջորդ տուր, որը կայանալու է հունվարի 12-13-ին, իրավունք ունենք 2 խաղացողի փոփոխություն կատարելու: Ես շատ կուզենամ, որ մեր թիմը պահպանվի իր կազմով, և փոփոխոխվի միայն 1 մարդ՝ Գուգուշը: Բայց եթե ձեզանից որևէ մեկը զգում է, որ ինքը չի կարող ամբողջությամբ մասնակցել խաղերին, որովհետև ունի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներ, ապա, թող ասի, որովհետև հետո արդեն ուշ կլինի: Բայց նորից եմ ասում, ցանկալի ա, որ թիմը պահպանվի իր ողջ կազմով: Մեր ակումբցիներից եթե ցանկացող կա, թող գրի այս թեմայում, ու եթե ցանկացողների մեկից ավելի լինեն, մեր թիմով կորոշենք, թե ով կխաղա: Հա, ու նաև ուզում եմ գրել, թե թիմից յուրաքանչյուրը քանի միավոր է բերել թիմին.

1.BOBO-156
2.Ուրվական-129
3.Ներսես_AM-108
4.Սամվել-94
5.John-81
6.Taurus-74
7.AristocraT-68
8.Googush-14

Հալալ ա, տղեք ջան:
Հաջորդ տուրը հունվարի 12-ին է, ու խաղերն ընտրելու հերթը մերն է: Այժմ թիմը գնում է կարճատև արձակուրդի, որից հետո կվերադառնանք, կանցկացնենք ուսումնամարզական հավաք :Smile: , ու նոր կազմով և թարմ ուժերով կսկսենք հաջորդ խաղաշրջանը: Դե, բարի ժամանց, ու,
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ԱՄԱՆՈՐ ԵՎ ՍՈՒՐԲ ԾՆՈՒՆԴ: :Viannen 12:

----------


## BOBO

Յիա էս առաջի տեղն եմ? :Xeloq:  ջա~~ն, :Yahoo: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

*Ես մենակ Գուգուշից եմ առաջ : 
Մյուս կեսին պտի լավ մասնակցեմ :

Լավ ա կարևորը կրելու ենք :*

----------


## BOBO

Ես ըսկի ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում էսքան միավոր եմ հավքել :Fool:  բա որ նայեի ինչ կանեի :Yes: 
 :LOL: 
նախատոնական խոստովանություն :Lol2:

----------


## John

> Ես ըսկի ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում էսքան միավոր եմ հավքել բա որ նայեի ինչ կանեի
> 
> նախատոնական խոստովանություն


Ես էլ մտածում եմ ո՞րնա քո գաղտնիքը  :LOL: 
Իսկապես հալալա քեզ Բոբո ջան, շարունակի ֆուտբոլ չնայոլ, որ սենց լավ խաղաս  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> Ես ըսկի ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում էսքան միավոր եմ հավքել բա որ նայեի ինչ կանեի
> 
> նախատոնական խոստովանություն


հալալա բոբ :Smile:  ջան, ապրես: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Ժողովուրդ քի՛չ օֆֆտոպեք*

----------


## Ուրվական

*Ուշադրություն*

*akumb.am թիմին անհրաժեշտ է մեկ խաղացող՝ միջֆորումային մրցաշարում մասնակցելու կազմը ամբողջացնելու համար: Խաղացողը պետք է մեր թիմից լինի առնվազն մինչև այս տարվա սեպտեմբեր: Եթե ցանկացող կա, շտապ արձագանքեք, խնդրում եմ՝ ինձ պմ ուղարկելով, կամ այստեղ գրելով:*

----------


## Ուրվական

Ի դեպ, նախնական.

15-րդ տուր
*Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա*
Միդլսբրո-Լիվերպուլ
Էվերթոն-Մ.Սիթի
Մ.Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ
Կատանիա-Յուվետուս
Ատալանտա-Ռոմա
Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա
Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա
Վիլլյառեալ-Դեպորտիվո
Լեվանտե-Ռեալ Մ.

Եթե համաձայն լինեք, վաղը կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## BOBO

Դե քանի որ որոշեցինք, որ ամենքս մեր տարբերակն ենք առաջարկում ուրեմը ես առաջարկեմ իմ տարբերակը`

*Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա*
Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ
Էվերթոն-Մ. Սիթի
Մ. Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ
Միլան-Նապոլի
Ատալանտա-Ռոմա
Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա
Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա
Վիլյառեալ-Դեպորտիվո
Լևանտե-Ռեալ Մ.

Մեկ էլ  *Ատլետիկ Բ.-Սևիլյա* խաղը *Լևանտե-Ռեալ Մ.* կամ *Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա* -ի տեղը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե քանի որ որոշեցինք, որ ամենքս մեր տարբերակն ենք առաջարկում ուրեմը ես առաջարկեմ իմ տարբերակը`
> 
> *Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա*
> Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ
> Էվերթոն-Մ. Սիթի
> Մ. Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ
> Միլան-Նապոլի
> Ատալանտա-Ռոմա
> Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա
> ...


Կարելիա Կենտրոնականը Չելսիի խաղը դնել  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

_15-րդ տուր_

*Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա*
Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ
Էվերթոն-Մ. Սիթի
Մ. Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ
Կատանիա-Յուվետուս
Ատալանտա-Ռոմա
Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա
Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա
Վիլյառեալ-Դեպորտիվո
Լևանտե-Ռեալ Մ.

Պատասխանները` մինչև 11.01.2008-ի 17:00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Սալատիկ, կխնդրեի ուղարկել այս տուրի գուշակումներն ինձ՝ պմ-ով, մինչև վաղը: Քեզ ասեմ, իսկ մնացածներին էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ պատասխաններն ուղարկում եք ամեն տուրի համր՝ անկախ նրանից՝ պահեստային եք տվյալ տուրում, թե ոչ :Smile: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իրական արդյունքները`

15–րդ տուր

Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա 1-0
Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ 2-0
Էվերթոն-Մ. Սիթի 1-0
Մ. Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ 6-0
Կատանիա-Յուվենտուս 1-1
Ատալանտա-Ռոմա 1-2
Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա 1-2
Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա 4-0
Վիլյառեալ-Դեպորտիվո 4-3
Լևանտե-Ռեալ Մ. 0-2


Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 15-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------80------804
2.Zonefootball.net-------75------790
3.Realmadrid.am---------61------756



Անհատական`


1.BOBO----------------13-------169----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------17-------160----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Real_Vahan-----------11-------155----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Madridist-------------12-------146----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական--------------10-------139----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
6.Heno-----------------15-------138----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------9-------115----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.Սամվել----------------14-------108----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
9.Ներսես_AM-------------0-------108----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
10.David-----------------7-------105----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.D&G------------------6--------101----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.FC-MIKA-------------0--------95----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.Rossoner------------14--------94-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.John----------------12--------93----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
15.Taurus--------------14--------88----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
16.AristocraT-----------17--------85----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
17.Barca----------------0--------83-----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.Arsenyo--------------0--------82----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
19.Vahram--------------14--------78----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.vahik----------------15--------75----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Bianconner------------4--------50----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie----------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
25.Anahit L.F.-----------12-------12-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik----------------0--------0-----------(0)-(Akumb.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23
__________________________________________________________________

Տղեք մի հատ իմն ու Սալատիկիննել հաշվեք էլի իմանանք մյուս տուրում ովա պահեստ:

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց
Ես որ աչքիս էլի մնում եմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Տղեք մի հատ իմն ու Սալատիկիննել հաշվեք էլի իմանանք մյուս տուրում ովա պահեստ:


Հա բյաց ես ձերը չունեմ, Գոռը թող տեղադրի էս թեմայում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ատլետիկո-Վալենսիա 1:2 0
Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ 1:1 0
Էվերթոն-Մ. Սիթի 1:1 0
Մ. Յունայթեդ-Նյուքասլ 2:0 +1
Կատանիա-Յուվետուս 0:2 0
Ատալանտա-Ռոմա 1:2 +3
Պարմա-Ֆիորենտինա 0:1 +2
Բարսելոնա-Մուրսիա 3:0 +1
Վիլյառեալ-Դեպորտիվո 2:0 +1
Լևանտե-Ռեալ Մ. 1:3 +2

10 Միավոր

----------


## Ուրվական

Ամենաքիչ միավոր հավաքել ենք ես և Ներսեսը, իսկ Սալատիկն ընդհանրապես պատասխաններ չի ուղարկել՝ հարգելի պատճառով՝ ինտերնետ չի մտել :LOL: : Միայն այս անգամ կարվի բացառություն՝ Սալատիկը կխաղա հաջորդ տուրում, իսկ պահեստային կլինենք ես ու Ներսեսը: Կոլեգա :Wink: ...

----------


## John

Հալալա տղեք: Հայկ ջան, հարգանքներս:

----------


## salatik

1000 ներեղություն, ես ուղղակի տեղյակ չեմ եղել, որ ինձ ընտրել էք:  Ինտերնետ չեմ մտել  2 օր , կաշխատեմ , որ էլ չկրկնվի:

----------


## Ուրվական

_16-րդ տուր_

*Ատլետիկո Մ.-Ռեալ Մ.*
Վիլյառեալ-Վալենսիա
Վալյադոլիդ-Էսպանյոլ
Խետաֆե-Սևիլյա
Ռոմա-Կատանիա
Ուդինեզե-Միլան
Յուվենթուս-Սամպդորիա
Լիվերպուլ-Ասթոն Վիլա
Մանչեսթեր Ս.-Վեսթ Հեմ
Բիրմինգհեմ-Չելսի

Պատասխանները`մինչև 18.01.08 18:00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 16-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------44------848
2.Zonefootball.net-------48------838
3.Realmadrid.am---------53------809



Անհատական`


1.BOBO-----------------9-------178----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit-------6-------166----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Madridist-------------12-------158----------(16)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Real_Vahan------------0-------155----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
5.Heno-----------------13-------151----------(16)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.Ուրվական---------------0-------139----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------9-------124----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.Սամվել-----------------7-------115----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
9.Ներսես_AM-------------6-------114----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
10.David-----------------7-------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.FC-MIKA------------14-------109----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.D&G------------------7--------108----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Rossoner------------10-------104----------(10)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.John-----------------7-------100----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
15.Taurus---------------6--------94----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
16.Vahram---------------9--------87----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca----------------4--------87-----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.AristocraT------------0--------85----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
19.Arsenyo--------------0--------82----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.vahik-----------------5--------80----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Bianconner------------0--------50----------(7)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie----------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Anahit L.F.------------5-------17-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
26.Salatik----------------9--------9-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)


Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
Իրական արդյունքները`

_16-րդ տուր_

Ատլետիկո Մ.-Ռեալ Մ. 0-2
Վիլյառեալ-Վալենսիա 3-0
Վալյադոլիդ-Էսպանյոլ 2-1
Խետաֆե-Սևիլյա 3-2
Ռոմա-Կատանիա 2-0
Ուդինեզե-Միլան 0-1
Յուվենթուս-Սամպդորիա 0-0
Լիվերպուլ-Ասթոն Վիլա 2-2
Մանչեսթեր Ս.-Վեսթ Հեմ 1-1
Բիրմինգհեմ-Չելսի 0-1

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Իմ պատասխանները՝

Ատլետիկո Մ.-Ռեալ Մ. 1-2
Վիլյառեալ-Վալենսիա 1-1
Վալյադոլիդ-Էսպանյոլ 1-2
Խետաֆե-Սևիլյա 1-2
Ռոմա-Կատանիա 1-0
Ուդինեզե-Միլան 1-3
Յուվենթուս-Սամպդորիա 1-0
Լիվերպուլ-Ասթոն Վիլա 2-1
Մանչեսթեր Ս.-Վեսթ Հեմ 2-0
Բիրմինգհեմ-Չելսի 0-3

+5

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ԷԷԷԷ Գոռ ջան: Չստացվեց  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

_17–րդ տուր՝_
*
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ*
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա
Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա
Ռոմա–Պալեռմո
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր
Միլան–Ջենոա
Տորինո–Լացիո
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա

Պատասխանները` մինչև 25.01.08-ի 18:00-ն:

----------


## Cesare

> _17–րդ տուր՝_
> *
> Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ*
> Սևիլյա–Օսասունա
> Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս
> Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա
> Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա
> Ռոմա–Պալեռմո
> Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր
> ...


*
ԱԱԱ էլի Անգլիա չկա :
Միակ կարգին առաջնությունն ա են ել չեն դնում :
Հարց ԽԻ ????*

----------


## Սամվել

> *
> ԱԱԱ էլի Անգլիա չկա :
> Միակ կարգին առաջնությունն ա են ել չեն դնում :
> Հարց ԽԻ ????*


իրանք են ընտրում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ուրվական

Պահեստայինների պատասխանները.

Արիստոկրատ
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ 2 : 0
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա 1 : 1
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս 2 : 1
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա 0 : 2
Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա 0 : 0
Ռոմա–Պալեռմո 1 : 0
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր 0 : 1
Միլան–Ջենոա 1 : 0
Տորինո–Լացիո 0 : 1
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա 0 : 0

Ուրվական

Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ 2 : 2
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա 2 : 1
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս 2 : 1
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա 0 : 3
Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա 0 : 0
Ռոմա–Պալեռմո 2 : 1
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր 1 : 1
Միլան–Ջենոա 2 : 0
Տորինո–Լացիո 1 : 1
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա 1 : 3

Մի հատ խնդրանք, ու պահանջ. հարգելի թիմակիցներ ջան, խնդրում եմ պատասխանները ուղարկելուց դրանց մեջ չգրել ավելորդ ոչ մի բան, որոնք ես հատ-հատ ստիպված եմ լինում մաքրել: Ու, ընդհանրապես, խնդրում եմ սրանից հետո պահպանել հետևյալ ստանդարտները.
օրինակ.

*Տորինո–Լացիո 1-1*

Այսինքն՝ խաղի անվանումը, բացակ, խաղի հաշիվը՝ առանց բացակի և "-" նշանով:
Ժողովուրդ, ես էլի կջնջեի, կփոխեի, ուղղակի ժամանակս չի ներում: Ձեր համար էլ խնդիր չի, մեկ ա մի ձևով պետք ա գրեք, էս իմ ասած ձևով գրեք:
Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս քո գրած հաշիվները չե՞ն: Բա ինչի են հաշիվները բացակներով ու ":"-ով "-" ի տեղը

----------


## Ուրվական

> էս քո գրած հաշիվները չե՞ն: Բա ինչի են հաշիվները բացակներով ու ":"-ով "-" ի տեղը


Եթե գրառումս կարդաս մինչև վերջ, կհասկանաս, որ էդ ուզում եմ, որ միանգամից քոփի անեմ մյուս ֆորումում, որ ինձ համար հեշտ լինի: Հիմա էստեղ գրվում ա ուղղակի հաշվելու համար, դրա համար էլ սենց եմ գրել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե գրառումս կարդաս մինչև վերջ, կհասկանաս, որ էդ ուզում եմ, որ միանգամից քոփի անեմ մյուս ֆորումում, որ ինձ համար հեշտ լինի: Հիմա էստեղ գրվում ա ուղղակի հաշվելու համար, դրա համար էլ սենց եմ գրել:


դե սրանից հետո տենց կանեմ: Ես չգիտեի, որ տենց հատուկ ձև պիտի գրենք: Բայց դե հաշիվները ":"-ով ավելի լավն են  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

_17–րդ տուր՝_

Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ 3-2
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա 2-1
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս 1-2
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա 1-1
Ռասինգ–Սարագոսա 2-2
Ռոմա–Պալերմո 1-0
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր 0-0
Միլան–Ջենուա 2-0
Տորինո–Լացիո 0-0
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա 0-2

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 17-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------56------904
2.Zonefootball.net-------64------902
3.Realmadrid.am---------64------873



Անհատական`


1.BOBO-----------------9-------187----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------14-------180----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Madridist-------------16-------174----------(17)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Heno-----------------15-------166----------(17)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan------------8-------163----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------0-------139----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN------------12-------136----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.Ներսես_AM------------12-------126----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
9.Սամվել----------------10-------125----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
10.FC-MIKA------------14-------123----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
11.Rossoner------------10-------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.D&G------------------6--------114----------(16)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.John----------------12-------112----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
14.David-----------------0-------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
15.Taurus--------------10-------104----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
16.Vahram---------------9--------96----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo--------------8--------90----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Barca----------------0--------87-----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.AristocraT------------0--------85----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
20.vahik-----------------0--------80----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
21.Bianconner------------9--------59----------(8)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman----------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie----------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Anahit L.F.------------5-------17-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Googush--------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
26.Salatik----------------3-------12-----------(2)-(Akumb.am)
27.Blanko-----------------7--------7-----------(1)-(Realmadrid.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Պահեստայինների պատասխանները.

Արիստոկրատ
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ 2 : 0
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա 1 : 1
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս 2 : 1
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա 0 : 2
Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա 0 : 0
Ռոմա–Պալեռմո 1 : 0
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր 0 : 1
Միլան–Ջենոա 1 : 0
Տորինո–Լացիո 0 : 1
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա 0 : 0

+8

Ուրվական

Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Վիլյառեալ 2 : 2
Սևիլյա–Օսասունա 2 : 1
Էսպանյոլ–Բետիս 2 : 1
Ատլետիկ–Բարսելոնա 0 : 3
Ռասինգ–Սառագոսա 0 : 0
Ռոմա–Պալեռմո 2 : 1
Ուդինեզե–Ինտեր 1 : 1
Միլան–Ջենոա 2 : 0
Տորինո–Լացիո 1 : 1
Էմպոլի–Ֆիորենտինա 1 : 3

+16

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Հաջորդ տուրում պահեստային են Արիստոկրատն ու Սալատիկը: Ի դեպ, խաղեր տեղադրելու հերթը մերն է: Եթե ինչ-որ տարբերակ կա, գրեք այստեղ, ես կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Նախնական.

*Ֆիորենտինա-Միլան*
Սարագոսա-Ատլետիկ
Ալմերիա-Ռեալ
Բարսելոնա-Օսասունա
Մ. Սիթի-Արսենալ
Տոտենհեմ-Մ. Յունայթեդ
Պորտսմուտ-Չելսի
Յուվենտուս-Կալյարի
Ինտեր-Էմպոլի
Նապոլի-Ուդինեզե

Եթե համաձայն եք, կեսօրին կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նորմալա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

_18–րդ տուր՝_

*Ֆիորենտինա-Միլան*
Սարագոսա-Ատլետիկ
Ալմերիա-Ռեալ
Բարսելոնա-Օսասունա
Մ. Սիթի-Արսենալ
Տոտենհեմ-Մ. Յունայթեդ
Պորտսմուտ-Չելսի
Յուվենտուս-Կալյարի
Ինտեր-Էմպոլի
Նապոլի-Ուդինեզե

Պատասխանները` մինչև 01.02.08-ի 18:00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքները`

_18–րդ տուր՝_

Ֆիորենտինա-Միլան 0-1
Սարագոսա-Ատլետիկ 1-0
Ալմերիա-Ռեալ 2-0
Բարսելոնա-Օսասունա 1-0
Մ. Սիթի-Արսենալ 1-3
Տոտենհեմ-Մ. Յունայթեդ 1-1
Պորտսմուտ-Չելսի 1-1
Յուվենտուս-Կալյարի 1-1
Ինտեր-Էմպոլի 1-0
Նապոլի-Ուդինեզե 3-1



Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 18-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Zonefootball.net-------64------966
2.Akumb.am-------------51------955
3.Realmadrid.am---------52------925




Անհատական`


1.Barcelone_Davit------11-------191----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
1.BOBO-----------------4-------191----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
3.Madridist--------------5-------179----------(18)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.Heno-----------------11-------177----------(18)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan------------0-------163----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------12-------151----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------7-------143----------(16)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA-------------12-------135----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.Ներսես_AM------------9-------135----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
10.Սամվել--------------7-------132----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
11.D&G-----------------9--------123----------(17)-(Realmadrid.am)
12.John-----------------7-------119----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
13.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.Taurus--------------9--------113----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
15.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Vahram-------------9--------105----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo------------8---------98----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Barca--------------9---------96-----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.vahik---------------15--------95----------(12)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.AristocraT-----------0--------85----------(10)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------8--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Robbie--------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Blanko--------------12-------19-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Anahit L.F.----------0-------17-----------(2)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
27.Salatik--------------0-------12-----------(2)-(Akumb.am)

Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

Մի քիչ լուրջ մոտեցեք, էլի :Angry2: :

----------


## Taurus

> Մի քիչ լուրջ մոտեցեք, էլի:


ինչ ես առաջարկում?

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչ ես առաջարկում?


Արա դե ինչ եք խորացել, բախտի բանա, էս շաբաթը հարուստ էր անակնկալներով դրա համար էլ սենց եղավ  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

չէ ես առաջարկում եմ ամեն մի հանդիպում քննարկել այստեղ, որ անտեղյակ մարդը նայի ու իրա համար որոշակի եզրահանգումներ անի;
Դա չի նշանակում կռիվ անել թե ով կկրի, ուղղակի օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա տալ իրար
Հըն ոնցն եմ?

----------


## Սամվել

> չէ ես առաջարկում եմ ամեն մի հանդիպում քննարկել այստեղ, որ անտեղյակ մարդը նայի ու իրա համար որոշակի եզրահանգումներ անի;
> Դա չի նշանակում կռիվ անել թե ով կկրի, ուղղակի օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա տալ իրար
> Հըն ոնցն եմ?


Լավ առաջարկ է  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> չէ ես առաջարկում եմ ամեն մի հանդիպում քննարկել այստեղ, որ անտեղյակ մարդը նայի ու իրա համար որոշակի եզրահանգումներ անի;
> Դա չի նշանակում կռիվ անել թե ով կկրի, ուղղակի օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա տալ իրար
> Հըն ոնցն եմ?


Շատ լավ ա: Նամանավանդ, որ ես ընկած հետևներիցդ պատասխաններն եմ խնդրում, էլ դուք պատասխանները գրեք, հերիք չի, հլը մի հատ էլ քննարկեք: Մի քիչ շատ կլնի :LOL:  :LOL: : Բոլորին չէր վերաբերվում էս: Ի դեպ, առաջարկը շաաաաաաաատ լավն ա, մենակ մի հատ տեխնիկական հարց: Ադմիններին խնդրում ենք, էս թեմա մուտք ուենում են միայն 8 հոգի: Կամ էլ մի հատ ուրիշ թեմա կբացենք, էլի նույն պայմաններով, էնտեղ կքննարկենք:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ լավ ա: Նամանավանդ, որ ես ընկած հետևներիցդ պատասխաններն եմ խնդրում, էլ դուք պատասխանները գրեք, հերիք չի, հլը մի հատ էլ քննարկեք: Մի քիչ շատ կլնի: Բոլորին չէր վերաբերվում էս: Ի դեպ, առաջարկը շաաաաաաաատ լավն ա, մենակ մի հատ տեխնիկական հարց: Ադմիններին խնդրում ենք, էս թեմա մուտք ուենում են միայն 8 հոգի: Կամ էլ մի հատ ուրիշ թեմա կբացենք, էլի նույն պայմաններով, էնտեղ կքննարկենք:


Ես էի ուզում գրել, մի հատ խումբ կբացենք, Ասենք "Միջֆորումային մրցաշարի մասնակիցներ" և այդ թեման միայն նրանք կտեսնեն  :Wink:  Խմբի ղեկավարն էլ դու կլինես  :Kiss:   :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

ok համաձայն եմ

----------


## Ուրվական

_19 տուր`_

*Մանչեսթեր Յ.-Մանչեսթեր Ս.*
Սևիլյա-Բարսելոն
Ռեալ Մ.-Վալյադոլիդ
Օսասունա-Սարագոսա
Դեպորտիվո-Խետաֆե
Ատալանտա-Ֆիորենտինա
Ուդինեզե-Յուվենթուս
Ռոմա-Ռեջինա
Չելսի-Լիվերպուլ
Արսենալ-Բլեքբեռն

Մինչր ուրբաթ՝ 18.00-ն:

----------


## Cesare

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 19-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Zonefootball.net-------51------1017
2.Akumb.am-------------57------1012
3.Realmadrid.am---------70-------995




Անհատական`


1.Madridist-------------16-------195----------(19)-(Realmadrid.am)
1.Barcelone_Davit-------4-------195----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------0-------191----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------13-------190----------(19)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------13-------176----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական--------------8-------159----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN------------12-------155----------(17)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA-------------10-------145----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.Ներսես_AM-----------10-------145----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
10.Սամվել--------------7-------139----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
11.John----------------18-------137----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------7--------130----------(18)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus-------------10--------123----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
14.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Vahram-------------7--------112----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
17.Barca-------------10--------106-----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.vahik----------------7-------102----------(13)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.Arsenyo------------0---------98----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------4--------89----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Anahit L.F.---------13-------30-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Blanko---------------9-------28-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Robbie--------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
27.Salatik--------------0-------12-----------(2)-(Akumb.am)






Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

----------


## John

> .Ջոհն----------------18


Անձնական ռեկորդ…  10-ից 5ի հաշիվը գուշակել եմ :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Լավ չի վիճակը :*

----------


## Taurus

Նորմալ ա, մանրից դզվում ա!

----------


## Սամվել

> Անձնական ռեկորդ…  10-ից 5ի հաշիվը գուշակել եմ


ՀԱլալա Հովսեփ ջան  :Good:

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր. Բայց դուք ինձ ասեք ես հաջորդին մասնակցում եմ թե չէ :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

20–րդ տուր՝

*Յուվենտուս–Ռոմա*
Պարմա–Միլան
Ինտեր–Լիվորնո
Ֆիորենտինա–Կատանիա
Ջենոա–Սամպդորիա
Սարագոսա–Բարսելոնա
Էսպանյոլ–Սևիլյա
Բետիս–Ռեալ
Ատլետիկո–Ատլետիկ
Վիլյառեալ–Ռասինգ

Պատասխանները՝ մինչև 15.02.2008-ի 18.00-ն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

21-րդ Տուր

*Ռոմա-Ֆիորենտինա*
Բիրմինգեմ-Արսենալ
Նյուքասլ-Մանչեստր Յու.
Ֆուլհեմ-Վեստ Հեմ
Ռեջինա-Յուվենտուս
Լիվորնո-Նապոլի
Սեվիլիա-Սարագոսա
Բարսելոնա-Լեվանտե
Ռեալ-Խետաֆե
Ատլետիկ Բ.-Վիլյառեալ

Պատասխանները կուղարկեք* ինձ նամակով*, մինչև ուրբաթ ժամը 18:00

----------


## Սամվել

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 20-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------49------1061
2.Realmadrid.am---------63-------1058
3.Zonefootball.net-------28------1045



Անհատական`


1.Madridist-------------18-------213----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.BOBO-----------------8-------199----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
3.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------195----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Heno-----------------5-------195----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------0-------176----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------13-------172----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN------------7-------162----------(18)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA-------------10-------155----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.Ներսես_AM-----------4-------149----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
10.Սամվել--------------8-------147----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
11.John----------------8-------145----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------7--------137----------(19)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus-------------8--------131----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
14.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Vahram-------------6--------118----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
17.Barca-------------5--------111-----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.vahik----------------7-------109----------(14)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.Arsenyo------------0---------98----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------0--------89----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Anahit L.F.---------13-------43-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Blanko---------------13-------41-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Robbie--------------0--------23-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
27.Salatik--------------0-------12-----------(2)-(Akumb.am)



Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23
__________________ :Wink: 
*
Առաջ ենք բայց շատ մոտիկ են ավելի ուշադիր*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեք էսօր մինչև 6-ը ուղարկեք պատասխանները:

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքներ`

21-րդ Տուր

Ատլետիկ Բ.-Վիլյառեալ 1-2
Բիրմինգեմ-Արսենալ 2-2
Նյուքասլ-Մանչեստր Յու. 1-5
Ֆուլհեմ-Վեստ Հեմ 0-1
Ռեջինա-Յուվենտուս 2-1
Լիվորնո-Նապոլի 1-2
Ռոմա-Ֆիորենտինա 1-0
Սեվիլիա-Սարագոսա 5-0
Բարսելոնա-Լեվանտե 5-1
Ռեալ-Խետաֆե 0-1

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 21-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`

*
1.Akumb.am-------------46------1111*
2.Realmadrid.am---------39------1100
3.Zonefootball.net-------34------1093




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------5-------218----------(21)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit-------9-------211----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------6-------206----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------8-------204----------(21)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------6-------189----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------11-------183---------(19)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN------------13-------175----------(19)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA--------------5-------160----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.John-----------------10-------156----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
10,Սամվել--------------4-------152----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
11.Ներսես_AM-----------0-------149----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------2--------140----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus--------------6--------138----------(17)-(Akumb.am)
14.Vahram--------------0--------118----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.vahik----------------8-------117----------(15)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca---------------6--------117-----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
19.Arsenyo-------------5--------103----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------0--------89----------(11)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Blanko---------------0-------41-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Robbie--------------6--------29-----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik--------------9-------21-----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23

----------


## Ուրվական

_22-րդ տուր_

*Ատլետիկո Մ.-Բարսելոնա*
Դեպորտիվո-Սևիլյա
Էսպանյոլ-Վալենսիա
Վիլյառեալ-Օսասունա
Միլան-Լացիո
Յուվենտուս-Ֆիորենտինա
Ռոմա-Պարմա
Վեսթ Հեմ-Չելսի
Արսենալ-Ասթոն Վիլլա
Բոլթոն-Լիվերպուլ

Մինչև ուրբաթ՝ 18.00-ն՝ Ներսեսին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այս տուրում պահեստային են մնում Սամվելն ու Taurus-ը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղերք Պատասխանները ուղարկեք  :Sad: (( Մինչև հիմա բացի ինձնից մենակ Ջոնն ու Արիստոկրատն են ուղարկել

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 22-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------40------1151*
2.Realmadrid.am---------30------1130
3.Zonefootball.net-------35------1128




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------4-------222----------(22)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit-------7-------218----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------5-------211----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------2-------206----------(22)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------6-------195----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------3-------186----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------6-------181----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.FC-MIKA--------------7-------167----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.John------------------9-------165----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
10.Ներսես_AM-----------9-------158----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
11.Սամվել--------------0-------152----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
12.Taurus--------------7--------145----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
13.D&G-----------------0--------140----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Vahram--------------6--------124----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.vahik----------------6-------123----------(16)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca---------------3--------120-----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
18.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
19.Arsenyo-------------7--------110----------(14)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------7--------96----------(12)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Blanko---------------5-------46-----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Robbie--------------6--------35-----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik--------------0-------21-----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
*Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80*
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
*Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-23* :LOL: 

Հալալ ա, ապրենք մենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

23-րդ տուր

Բարսելոնա–Վիլյառեալ
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Էսպանյոլ
Վալենսիա–Դեպորտիվո
Սարագոսա–Ատլետիկո
Լիվերպուլ–Նյուքասլ
Մանչեստեր–Բոլտոն
Ուիգան–Արսենալ
Ջենոա–Յուվենտուս
Նապոլի–Ռոմա
Էմպոլի–Միլան

Պատասխանները ինձ նամակով մինչև *Ուրբաթ ԺԱՄԸ 18:00*

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքներ`


23-րդ տուր

Բարսելոնա–Վիլյառեալ 1-2
Ռեալ Մադրիդ–Էսպանյոլ 2-1
Վալենսիա–Դեպորտիվո 2-2
Սարագոսա–Ատլետիկո 2-1
Լիվերպուլ–Նյուքասլ 3-0
Մանչեստեր–Բոլտոն ---
Ուիգան–Արսենալ 0-0
Ջենոա–Յուվենտուս 0-2
Նապոլի–Ռոմա 0-2
Էմպոլի–Միլան 1-3




Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 23-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------48------1199*
2.Realmadrid.am---------39------1169
3.Zonefootball.net-------17------1145




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------8-------230----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.BOBO----------------11-------222----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
3.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------218----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Heno-----------------5-------211----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------0-------195----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------0-------186----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------5-------186----------(21)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.John------------------8-------173----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
9.FC-MIKA--------------0-------167----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM-----------9-------167----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
11.Սամվել--------------9-------161----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
12.Taurus--------------5--------150----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
13.D&G-----------------5--------145----------(21)-(Realmadrid.am)
14.Vahram--------------6--------130----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.vahik----------------6-------129----------(17)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca---------------5--------125-----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo-------------7--------117----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------6-------102----------(13)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Blanko---------------0-------46-----------(5)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Robbie--------------9--------44-----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik--------------0-------21-----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*24 տուր*

*Ալմերիա-Բարսելոնա*
Մանչեստր Ս.-Տոտենհեմ 
Արսենալ-Միդլսբրո 
Սանդերլենդ-Չելսի 
Վալենսիա-Սևիլիա 
Դեպորտիվո-Ռեալ 
Վիլյառեալ-Սարագոսա 
Ռոմա-Միլան 
Յուվենտուս-Նապոլի 
Ինտեր-Պալերմո

*Պատասխանները ինձ, մինչև ուրբաթ՝ ժամը 18։00*
*Այս տուրում պահեստային են Taurus և Salatik*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Իրական արդյունքներ`*


24 տուր

Ալմերիա-Բարսելոնա 2-2
Մանչեստր Ս.-Տոտենհեմ 2-1
Արսենալ-Միդլսբրո 1-1
Սանդերլենդ-Չելսի 0-1
Վալենսիա-Սևիլիա 1-2
Դեպորտիվո-Ռեալ 1-0
Վիլյառեալ-Սարագոսա 2-0
Ռոմա-Միլան 2-1
Յուվենտուս-Նապոլի 1-0
Ինտեր-Պալերմո 2-1


*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 24-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`*


*Թիմային*`


1.Akumb.am-------------48------1247
2.Realmadrid.am---------57------1226
3.Zonefootball.net-------66------1211




*Անհատական*`


1.Madridist-------------11-------241----------(24)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------17-------235----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO----------------10-------232----------(23)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------6-------217----------(24)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------7-------202----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական------------10-------196----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN------------10-------196----------(22)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.John------------------7-------180----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
9.FC-MIKA-------------11-------178----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM-----------7-------174----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
11.Սամվել--------------8-------169----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------6--------151----------(22)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus--------------0--------150----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
14.vahik---------------11-------140----------(18)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Vahram-------------10--------140----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca--------------10--------135-----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo------------11--------128----------(16)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------6-------108----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
21.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
22.Blanko--------------13-------59-----------(6)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Robbie--------------0--------44-----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik--------------0-------21-----------(3)-(Akumb.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




*Ռեկորդներ*`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Ուրվական

_25 տուր_

*Մանչեսթեր Յ.-Լիվերպուլ*
Բոլթոն-Մանչեսթեր Ս.
Չելսի-Արսենալ
Էվերթոն-Վեսթ Հեմ
Ատալանտա-Կատանիա
Ինտեր-Յուվենթուս
Ֆիորենտինա-Լացիո
Սևիլյա-Ատլետիկո Մ.
Բարսելոնա-Վալյադոլիդ
Ռեալ Մ.-Վալենսիա

Մինչև 21.03.08-ի 18.00-ն՝ *արդեն ինձ*:

----------


## John

> 15.John-------------------------81----------(10)-(Akumb.am)





> 8.John-------------------------180----------(20)-(Akumb.am


2րդ խաղաշրջանում մառոզ եմ անում… 10 խաղ 99 միավոր… առաջընթաց 7 տեղով… վատ չի, պետք ա սենց շարունակել

----------


## John

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 25-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`*


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------45------1292
2.Realmadrid.am---------47------1273
3.Zonefootball.net-------42------1253




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------8-------249----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------11-------246----------(24)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------4-------236----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno----------------11-------228----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական------------12-------208----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
6.Real_Vahan-----------5-------207----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------5-------201----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.John------------------7-------187----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
9.Ներսես_AM------------8-------182----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
10.FC-MIKA-------------1-------179----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
11.Սամվել--------------7-------176----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------8--------159----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Taurus--------------0--------150----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
14.Vahram-------------10--------150----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.vahik----------------8-------148----------(19)-(Zonefootball.net)
16.Barca---------------7--------142-----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo-------------7--------135----------(17)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------0-------108----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
21.Blanko---------------8-------67-----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Robbie--------------0--------44-----------(7)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Salatik--------------7-------28-----------(4)-(Akumb.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Cesare

*Ես տուրում ես շատ վատ եմ գրել :
+2 միավոր : Խայտառակ :

Հոսո հիշում ես Ատալանտա-Կատանիան, 0:0 ա պրծել :
Քել մարդա մի մի հատ -ռեպ տանք դառնա բացասական :*

----------


## John

> *Ես տուրում ես շատ վատ եմ գրել :
> +2 միավոր : Խայտառակ :
> 
> Հոսո հիշում ես Ատալանտա-Կատանիան, 0:0 ա պրծել :
> Քել մարդա մի մի հատ -ռեպ տանք դառնա բացասական :*


Ես 0-0 էի գրել էդ խաղը  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Ես 0-0 էի գրել էդ խաղը


*Դե, որ Բարսելոնի բալելշիկին եմ լսում, դրա համար ել եսա վիճակս :*

----------


## Ուրվական

_26 տուր_

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ- Սևիլիա*
Վիլյառեալ- Ատլետիկո
Բետիս- Բարսելոն
Խետաֆե - Օսասունա
Լիվերպուլ- Էվերթոն
Չելսի- Միդլսբրո
Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ- Ասթոն Վիլա
Յուվենթուս- Պարմա
Լացիո- Ինտեր
Կալյարի- Ռոմա

Մինչև 28.03.08-ի 18.00-ն՝ ինձ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 26-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------34------1326
2.Realmadrid.am---------50------1323
3.Zonefootball.net-------40------1293




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------9-------258----------(26)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit-------8-------254----------(25)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.Heno----------------10-------238----------(26)-(Realmadrid.am)
4.BOBO-----------------0-------236----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
5.Real_Vahan-----------9-------216----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.Ուրվական-------------7-------215----------(23)-(Akumb.am)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------9-------210----------(24)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.John------------------7-------194----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
9.Ներսես_AM------------7-------189----------(23)-(Akumb.am)
10.FC-MIKA-------------6-------185----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
11.Սամվել--------------2-------178----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
12.D&G-----------------0--------159----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
13.Vahram--------------5--------155----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.vahik----------------6-------154----------(20)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Taurus--------------2--------152----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
16.Barca---------------6--------148-----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Arsenyo-------------7--------142----------(18)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
19.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
20.AristocraT-----------0-------108----------(14)-(Akumb.am)
21.Blanko---------------7-------74-----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Robbie--------------8--------52-----------(8)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
25.Salatik--------------9-------37-----------(5)-(Akumb.am)
26.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Ուրվական

_27-րդ տուր_

*Պարմա-Լացիո*
Ռոմա-Ջենոա
Սամպդորիա-Լիվորնո
Տորինո-Էմպոլի
Նյուքասլ-Ռիդինգ
Մ. Սիթի-Չելսի
Էվերթոն-Դերբի
Մալյորկա-Ռեալ
Սևիլիա-Վիլլառեալ
Մուրսիա-Վալենսիա



մինչև 04.04.08 ժամը 18.00

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իրական արդյունքները`

27-րդ տուր
*
Պարմա-Լացիո 2-2*
Ռոմա-Ջենոա 3-2
Սամպդորիա-Լիվորնո 2-0
Տորինո-Էմպոլի 0-1
Նյուքասլ-Ռիդինգ 1-0
Մ. Սիթի-Չելսի 0-2
Էվերթոն-Դերբի 1-0
Մալյորկա-Ռեալ 1-1
Սևիլիա-Վիլլառեալ 2-0
Մուրսիա-Վալենսիա 1-0

*Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 27-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`*


*Թիմային`*


*1.Akumb.am-------------64------1390
2.Realmadrid.am---------37------1360
3.Zonefootball.net-------49------1342*




*Անհատական`*


1.Madridist-------------11-------269----------(27)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit------10-------264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------8-------244----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------4-------242----------(27)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական-------------9-------224----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
6.Real_Vahan-----------0-------216----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
7.GRUBIYAN-------------5-------215----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
8.John-----------------12-------206----------(23)-(Akumb.am)
9.Ներսես_AM------------8-------197----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
10.FC-MIKA-------------6-------191----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
11.Սամվել--------------0-------178----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
12.Vahram-------------10--------165----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.vahik---------------10-------164----------(21)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.Barca--------------13--------161-----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.D&G-----------------0--------159----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Taurus--------------0--------152----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
17.Arsenyo-------------6--------148----------(19)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.AristocraT----------12-------120----------(15)-(Akumb.am)
19.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
21.Blanko---------------5-------79-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Robbie--------------6--------58-----------(9)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Salatik-------------15-------52-----------(6)-(Akumb.am)
25.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)  :LOL: 




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Ուրվական

Կարին ջան, ապրես :Love:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան ես էլ էի հենց նոր նույն մտքին  :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))
Ուզում էի գրեմ ապրեմ ես  :LOL:  ու Դուք էլ, որ միշտ իմ նկատմամաբ լավ եք տրամադրված  :Ok:

----------


## John

> Գոռ ջան ես էլ էի հենց նոր նույն մտքին )))))))))))))))))
> Ուզում էի գրեմ ապրեմ ես  ու Դուք էլ, որ միշտ իմ նկատմամաբ լավ եք տրամադրված


Շատ ապրես  :Smile:  հաղթելու ենք

----------


## salatik

John ջան 1 գրամ չեմ էլ կասկածում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Բան չմնաց, մի հատ էլ հուփ տանք ու ֆսյօ

----------


## Ուրվական

_28-րդ տուր_

*Էմպոլի-Պարմա*
Յուվենթուս-Միլան
Ինտեր-Ֆիորենտինա
Ուդինեզե-Ռոմա
Մանչեսթեր Յ.-Արսենալ
Բոլթոն-Վեսթ Հեմ
Ռիդինգ-Ֆուլհեմ
Խետաֆե-Սարագոսա
Էսպանյոլ-Օսասունա
Դեպորտիվո-Ատլետիկ Բ.

Պատասխանները՝ մինև ուրբաթ 18.00-ն:

----------


## John

> _28-րդ տուր_
> 
> *Էմպոլի-Պարմա*
> Յուվենթուս-Միլան
> Ինտեր-Ֆիորենտինա
> Ուդինեզե-Ռոմա
> Մանչեսթեր Յ.-Արսենալ
> Բոլթոն-Վեսթ Հեմ
> Ռիդինգ-Ֆուլհեմ
> ...


Գոռ ջան, այսիքյու-ով ուղարկի գրեմ էլի պրագնոզները, ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա գրելու…

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 28-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


*1.Akumb.am-------------45------1435*
2.Realmadrid.am---------57------1417
3.Zonefootball.net-------56------1398




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------8-------277----------(28)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
3.BOBO-----------------9-------253----------(26)-(Akumb.am)
4.Heno-----------------6-------248----------(28)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Ուրվական-------------3-------227----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
6.GRUBIYAN------------11-------226----------(26)-(Realmadrid.am)
7.Real_Vahan-----------0-------216----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
8.John------------------6-------212----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
9.FC-MIKA------------10-------201----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM----------0-------197----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
11.Սամվել--------------0-------178----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
12.Vahram-------------11--------176----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.vahik---------------11-------175----------(22)-(Zonefootball.net)
14.Barca--------------10--------171-----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Arsenyo------------16--------164----------(20)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Taurus--------------7--------159----------(21)-(Akumb.am)
17.D&G-----------------0--------159----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.AristocraT----------12-------132----------(16)-(Akumb.am)
19.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
21.Blanko---------------9-------88-----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Bianconner----------0--------67----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
23.Robbie--------------7--------65-----------(10)-(Realmadrid.am)
24.Salatik--------------8-------60-----------(7)-(Akumb.am)
25.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44-----------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
27.Googush------------0--------14-----------(1)-(Akumb.am)
28.Armine-------------8---------8------------(1)-(Zonefootball.net)
29.Hayko--------------6---------6------------(1)-(Zonefootball.net)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Cesare

*Սաղից շատ ես հավքի, բայց երևի սաղից անկապ պռագնոզները ես եի արել, չնայած Գոռին դզեց :
Սենց չի կարելի մի հատ գազ պիտի անենք :*

----------


## Ուրվական

_Տուր 29_

*Բարսելոնա–Էսպանյոլ*
Ռասինգ–Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Ատլետիկո–Բետիս
Ատլետիկ-Վալենսիա
Ֆուլհեմ–Լիվերպուլ
Ուիգան–Տոտենհեմ
Բլեկբուռն–Մանչեստր
Ֆիորենտինա–Պալերմո
Սամդորիա–Ուդինեզե
Տորինո–Ինտեր

Պատասխանները՝ մինև ուրբաթ 18.00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

_30-րդ տուր_

*Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Յ.*
Բիրմինգհեմ - Լիվերպուլ
Էվերտոն - Աստոն Վիլլա
Ուիգան-Ռեդինգ
Դեպորտիվո - Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ
Էսպանյոլ-Սարագոսա
Յուվենտուս - Լացիո
Ուդինեզե-Կատանիա
Ֆիորենտինա - Սամպդորիա

Մինչև ուրբաթ՝ ժամը 18.00։

----------


## Ուրվական

Իրական արդյունքները`

30-րդ տուր

Չելսի-Մանչեսթեր Յ. 2-1
Բիրմինգհեմ - Լիվերպուլ 2-2
Էվերտոն - Աստոն Վիլլա 2-2
Ուիգան-Ռեդինգ 0-0
Դեպորտիվո - Բարսելոնա 2-0
Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ 3-0
Էսպանյոլ-Սարագոսա 1-1
Յուվենտուս - Լացիո 5-2
Ուդինեզե-Կատանիա 2-1
Ֆիորենտինա - Սամպդորիա 2-2

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 30-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Akumb.am-------------37------1509
2.Realmadrid.am---------37------1508
3.Zonefootball.net-------50------1496




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------5-------292----------(30)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.BOBO-----------------3-------265----------(28)-(Akumb.am)
3.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
4.Heno-----------------9-------257-----------(29)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.GRUBIYAN-------------7-------243----------(28)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.Ուրվական-------------4-------231----------(26)-(Akumb.am)
7.John-----------------11-------229----------(26)-(Akumb.am)
8.FC-MIKA-------------7-------218-----------(25)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.Real_Vahan-----------0-------216-----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM----------9-------206-----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
11.Vahram-------------10--------198----------(25)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.vahik----------------8-------191-----------(24)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.Սամվել--------------5-------189-----------(24)-(Akumb.am)
14.Barca---------------5--------180-----------(25)-(Zonefootball.net)
15.Arsenyo-------------2--------178----------(22)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.D&G-----------------9--------176----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
17.Taurus--------------0--------163----------(22)-(Akumb.am)
18.AristocraT-----------5-------145----------(18)-(Akumb.am)
19.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
21.Blanko---------------0-------95-----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Robbie--------------5--------77-----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Bianconner----------0--------67-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
24.Salatik--------------0-------64------------(8)-(Akumb.am)
25.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44------------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
27.Armine-------------8--------25------------(3)-(Zonefootball.net)
28.Hayko-------------12--------23------------(3)-(Zonefootball.net)
29.Googush------------0--------14------------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Աբելյան

էս ամենաշատը ես ե՞մ հավաքել  :Smile:

----------


## John

> էս ամենաշատը ես ե՞մ հավաքել


հա, նույնիսկ ինձնից շատ…  :LOL:

----------


## John

31-րդ տուր

Պարմա-Ջենոա
Ատալանտա-Լիվորնո
Տորինո-Նապոլի
Լացիո-Պալերմո
Սարագոսա-Դեպորտիվո
Ալմերիա-Բետիս
Սևիլիա-Վալյադոլիդ
Միդլսբրո-Պորտսմուտ
Բոլթոն-Սանդեռլենդ
Ռեդինգ-Տոտենհեմ
Պատասխաններն ուղարկել մինչև ուրբաթ, ժամը 18.00 *Ուրվականին*
վաղն արդեն ուրբաթա, ժամանակ չկա, դրա համար ես դրեցի խաղերը, չսպասելով, որ Գոռը դնի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ով ա ընտրել խաղերը ? էս ինչ անտաղանդություն ա, Բարսա-Վալենսիա , Նյուքասլ -Չելսին ուր ա ?

----------


## Սամվել

> ով ա ընտրել խաղերը ? էս ին անտաղանդություն ա, Բարսա-Վալենսիա , Նյուքասլ -Չելսին ուր ա ?


ՉԿա  :Sulel:   :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

պատճառը ?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էտ տակտիկայա որ անկապ խաղեր դրվի որ չկարենանք գուշակենք էլի

----------


## Սերխիո

Զոնֆուտբոլն է ընտրել ?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հա :uhu

----------


## REAL_ist

ես տենցել դրա իմաստը չհասկացա, դժվարը մեկա սաղի համար էլ դժվարա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ուհու  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց 2 հատն էր դժվար, նորմալ խաղեր ա!

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Զոնֆուտբոլն է ընտրել ?


Վերջին հույսի խախտում
Միլան-Ինտերն էլ չենք դրել ու հույս ունենք էս տուրից հետո առաջին տեղ դուրս կգանք: Հեսա նայեք ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Taurus

> Վերջին հույսի խախտում
> Միլան-Ինտերն էլ չենք դրել ու հույս ունենք էս տուրից հետո առաջին տեղ դուրս կգանք: Հեսա նայեք ինչ ենք անում:


էս մի տարի ա նայում ենք ախպերս :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Zonefootball.net*
> 
> _31-րդ տուր_
> 
> *Hayko*
> 
> Պարմա-Ջենոա 2-1
> Ատալանտա-Լիվորնո 1-1
> Տորինո-Նապոլի 3-1
> ...


Տղեք, էս զոնֆուտբոլի պատասխաններն ա։ Սամո ջան, խնդրանք, տուրից հետո կհաշվես, որովհետև եթե հանկարծ պատահական թյուրիմացություն լինի հաշվարկներում, էս մի քանի տուրում դա կարող է ճակատագրական լինել։

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 31-րդ տուրի դրությամբ`


Թիմային`


1.Realmadrid.am---------68------1576
2.Akumb.am-------------60------1569
3.Zonefootball.net-------66------1562




Անհատական`


1.Madridist--------------9-------301----------(31)-(Realmadrid.am)
2.Heno----------------10-------267-----------(30)-(Realmadrid.am)
3.BOBO-----------------0-------265----------(28)-(Akumb.am)
4.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
5.GRUBIYAN------------10-------253----------(29)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.John-----------------10-------239----------(27)-(Akumb.am)
7.Ուրվական-------------0-------231----------(26)-(Akumb.am)
8.FC-MIKA-------------5-------223-----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
9.Real_Vahan-----------0-------216-----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM----------8-------214-----------(26)-(Akumb.am)
11.Vahram-------------15--------213----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.vahik---------------17-------208-----------(25)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.Սամվել--------------9-------198-----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
14.Arsenyo------------12--------190----------(23)-(Realmadrid.am)
15.D&G----------------14--------190----------(26)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Barca---------------9--------189-----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Taurus-------------12--------175----------(23)-(Akumb.am)
18.AristocraT----------12-------157----------(19)-(Akumb.am)
19.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
21.Blanko---------------0-------95-----------(11)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Robbie-------------13--------90-----------(13)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Salatik--------------9-------73------------(9)-(Akumb.am)
24.Bianconner----------0--------67-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
25.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44------------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
26.Armine-------------12--------37------------(4)-(Zonefootball.net)
27.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
28.Hayko--------------8--------31------------(4)-(Zonefootball.net)
29.Googush------------0--------14------------(1)-(Akumb.am)




Ռեկորդներ`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Heno(Realmadrid.am)-19;Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Akumb.am-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## Cesare

*Ժող կարողա չկրենք ??
Ես ինչա կատարվում, Հո եսի ՄՅ,ն չի ?
Պետք ա մի բան անենք սենց չի լինի :*

----------


## Ուրվական

_32–րդ Տուր_

*Տոտենհեմ–Լիվերպուլ*
Ուիգան–Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
Չելսի–Բոլտոն
Վեստ Հեմ–Աստոն Վիլլա
Բետիս—Սևիլյա
Վիլյառեալ–Էսպանյոլ
Սառագոսա–Ռեալ
Նապոլի–Միլան
Պալերմո–Սամպդորիա
Ֆիորենտինա–Պարմա

Մինչև ուրբաթ ժամը 18.00-ն:

----------


## Ուրվական

_Վերջին՝ 33-րդ տուր_

*Պարմա-Ինտեր*
Կատանիա-Ռոմա
Միլան-Ուդինեզե
Լացիո-Նապոլի
Տորինո―ֆիորենտինա
Մուրսիա-Բարսելոնա
Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկո
Ռեալ-Լևանտե
Դեպորտիվո-Վիլյառեալ
Սևիլիա-Ատլետիկ

Մինչև 16.05.2008-ի 18.00։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր ՌեալՄադրիդ.ԱՄ թիմին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Drinks: 

*Եզրափակիչ մրցաշարային աղյուսակ (33 տուր)*


*Թիմային*`


*1.Realmadrid.am-------66------1702*
2.Akumb.am-------------54------1672
3.Zonefootball.net-------56------1656




*Անհատական*`


*1.Madridist-----------12-------313----------(32)-(Realmadrid.am)*
2.Heno----------------12-------291-----------(32)-(Realmadrid.am)
3.BOBO-----------------9-------283----------(30)-(Akumb.am)
4.GRUBIYAN------------10-------271----------(31)-(Realmadrid.am)
5.Barcelone_Davit-------0-------264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
6.John------------------9-------255----------(29)-(Akumb.am)
7.FC-MIKA-------------10-------242-----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)
8.Ուրվական-------------9-------240----------(27)-(Akumb.am)
9.Vahram--------------10--------231----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Ներսես_AM-----------9-------230-----------(28)-(Akumb.am)
11.vahik---------------10-------225-----------(27)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.Real_Vahan-----------0-------216-----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.Սամվել--------------9-------220-----------(27)-(Akumb.am)
14.Arsenyo-------------9--------213----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
15.D&G----------------14--------209----------(28)-(Realmadrid.am)
16.Barca--------------10--------200-----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)
17.Taurus--------------9--------191----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
18.AristocraT-----------0-------163----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
19.Rossoner------------0--------114----------(11)-(Zonefootball.net)
20.David---------------0--------112----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
21.Robbie--------------9-------110-----------(15)-(Realmadrid.am)
22.Blanko---------------0------105-----------(12)-(Realmadrid.am)
23.Salatik--------------0-------73------------(9)-(Akumb.am)
24.Bianconner----------0--------67-----------(9)-(Zonefootball.net)
25.Armine-------------10--------56------------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
26.Anahit L.F.----------0-------44------------(4)-(Realmadrid.am)
27.Hayko--------------6--------41------------(6)-(Zonefootball.net)
28.Arman--------------0--------34-----------(3)-(Realmadrid.am)
29.Googush------------0--------14------------(1)-(Akumb.am)




*Ռեկորդներ*`

Լավագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`*Heno(Realmadrid.am)*-19;*Real_Vahan(Zonefootball.net)*-19
Լավագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`*Akumb.am*-80
Վատագույն գուշակումը (անհատական)`Juventus FC(Zonefootball.net)-1; FC-MIKA(Zonefootball.net)-1; Barca(Zonefootball.net)-1
Վատագույն գուշակումը (թիմային)`Zonefootball.net-17

----------


## REAL_ist

մերսի Ներսես ջան :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի հատ էլ ստեղ շնորհավորեմ:

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեք  :Drinks:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս տուրի առաջին տեղն եմ ,առաջին անգամ էս սեզոնում :

----------


## Սամվել

Աբրիք... :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

սրանք էլ պակաս կարևոր չեն :Smile: 

*Թիմերի ցույց տված միջին արդյունքը`*

1.Realmadrid.am-------8.639 (1702 միավոր, 197 մասնակից)
2.Zonefootball.net-----8.625 (1656 միավոր, 192 մասնակից)
3.Akumb.am-----------8.530 (1672 միավոր, 196 մասնակից)


*Մասնակիցների հավաքած միջին միավորը`*

1.Barcelone_Davit-------10.153-----264----------(26)-(Zonefootball.net)
2.Madridist/REAL_ist-----9.781------313----------(32)-(Realmadrid.am)
3.BOBO-------------------9.433------283----------(30)-(Akumb.am)
4.Real_Vahan-------------9.391------216-----------(23)-(Zonefootball.net)
5.Heno--------------------9.093------291-----------(32)-(Realmadrid.am)
6.Ուրվական-------------8.888------240----------(27)-(Akumb.am)
7.John---------------------8.793------255----------(29)-(Akumb.am)
8.GRUBIYAN------------8.741------271----------(31)-(Realmadrid.am)
9.FC-MIKA---------------8.642------242-----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)
10.Arsenyo---------------8.520-------213----------(25)-(Realmadrid.am)
11.vahik------------------8.333------225-----------(27)-(Zonefootball.net)
12.Vahram---------------8.250-------231----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)
13.Ներսես_AM---------8.214------230-----------(28)-(Akumb.am)
14.AristocraT------------8.150-------163----------(20)-(Akumb.am)
15.Սամվել--------------8.148-------220----------(27)-(Akumb.am)
16.Taurus----------------7.640-------191----------(25)-(Akumb.am)
17.D&G/Սերխիո-------7.464-------209----------(28)-(Realmadrid.am)
18.Barca-----------------7.142-------200-----------(28)-(Zonefootball.net)

_*Գրված են այն մասնակիցները, որոնք մասնակցել են խաղի կեսից ավելիին_

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մրցույթը շարունակականա լինելու չէ ժողովուրդ?
Մյուս տարի էլ խաղանք,բայց էս անգամ երևի լավ կլինի մի քիչ մասնակիցների կազմը ընդլայնենք`օրինակ կարելիա առաջին հերթին Արմֆուտբոլ.քոմ-ին առաջարկ անել:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մրցույթը շարունակականա լինելու չէ ժողովուրդ?
> Մյուս տարի էլ խաղանք,բայց էս անգամ երևի լավ կլինի մի քիչ մասնակիցների կազմը ընդլայնենք`օրինակ կարելիա առաջին հերթին Արմֆուտբոլ.քոմ-ին առաջարկ անել:


կարելի ա :Ok: 

բայց կարելի ա նաև , ամեն տուրից , մի հատ ֆրանսիայի ու Գերմանիայի կենտրոնական խաղերից էլ դնել 

3 -Պրիմեր լիգա
3-Լա Լիգա
2-Ա սերիա
1.Բունդես լիգա
1. Օրանժ լիգա

----------


## REAL_ist

անենակարևորը մյուսը եկեք 5 հոգանոց թմերով խաղանք

----------


## Barça

մեկել տղեք ջան կամավորներ են պետք որոնք Վահրամի նման իրանց վրա պատասխանատվություն կվերցնեն որ մրցույթը իրանք կկազմակերպեն ու կանցկացնեն:
դե մյուսներս էլ ինչով կարանք կոգնենք, ուղղակի նենց չլնի էլի որ եթե հանկարծ ոչ մեկին էտ օրը հարմար չլինի էտ տուրը պրավալ գնա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ճիշտա հլը մի քիչ շուտա,բայց կարելիա կամաց-կամաց պատրաստություն տեսնել...
Մեկել Վահանի հետ համաձայն եմ,5 հոգանոց թիմ ու 1 փոխարինող խաղացող ինձ թվումա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունների մեկնարկով կմեկնարկի Միջֆորումայինի հաջորդ խաղարկությունը:
Սպասում ենք ձեր մասնակցության հայտին :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ակտիվ էլի...
Շուտով կմեկնարկեն Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունները ու դրանց հետ մեկտեղ նաև Միջֆորումայինի հաջորդ խաղարակությունը:
Իսկ մենք դեռ շատ գործ ունենք` կազմերի ճշգրտում, անցակացման կարգի վերաբերյալ հարցեր էլ կան...
Արձագանքեք...  :Smile:

----------


## Razo

Վահիկ ջան չհասկացա ինչի մասին ես խոսում:  :Sad: 

Կբացատրե՞ս:

----------


## Cesare

> Ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ակտիվ էլի...
> Շուտով կմեկնարկեն Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունները ու դրանց հետ մեկտեղ նաև Միջֆորումայինի հաջորդ խաղարակությունը:
> Իսկ մենք դեռ շատ գործ ունենք` կազմերի ճշգրտում, անցակացման կարգի վերաբերյալ հարցեր էլ կան...
> Արձագանքեք...


Արձագանքեց ...  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան չհասկացա ինչի մասին ես խոսում: 
> 
> Կբացատրե՞ս:


Ֆուտբոլային կանխագուշակումների մրցույթա...
Կարդա էս թեմայի սկզբի էջերը :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> Ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ակտիվ էլի...
> Շուտով կմեկնարկեն Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունները ու դրանց հետ մեկտեղ նաև Միջֆորումայինի հաջորդ խաղարակությունը:
> Իսկ մենք դեռ շատ գործ ունենք` կազմերի ճշգրտում, անցակացման կարգի վերաբերյալ հարցեր էլ կան...
> Արձագանքեք...


Ասենք արձագանքեցինք :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ասենք արձագանքեցինք


Ասենք մեկդ կազմակերպեք ձեր թիմի վերջնական ցուցակը ներկայացրեք

Հետո ոնց եք ուզում` Ֆրանսիա ու Գերմանիա էլ 1-ական խաղ մտցնենք, թե թողենք նենց ոնց որ կա?
Մեկ էլ խաղացողների քանակի մասին ասեք... Ես առաջարկում եմ 5+2 պահեստայինով...  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> Ասենք մեկդ կազմակերպեք ձեր թիմի վերջնական ցուցակը ներկայացրեք
> 
> Հետո ոնց եք ուզում` Ֆրանսիա ու Գերմանիա էլ 1-ական խաղ մտցնենք, թե թողենք նենց ոնց որ կա?
> Մեկ էլ խաղացողների քանակի մասին ասեք... Ես առաջարկում եմ 5+2 պահեստայինով...


Դիմի թիմի ավագին :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ավագը արձակուրդում ա, զամեստիտելին դիմի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե մինչև թիմի ավագը արձակուրդից գա, դուք կամաց-կամաց գրանցվեք:
Ասենք, սենց...

*AristocraT 
BOBO* 

Դե շարունակեք գրանցվել :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Դե Ես ինչպես միշտ!

----------


## Razo

Ես արդեն գրանցվել եմ:

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա մենք դեռ ռեալմադրիդ .ամ ենք ?


Հ.գ.

Մենքի մեջ մտնում են `Ես , Ռեալիստը , Հենոն, Դավօ'օն մեկել Ամառուին կարելի ա վերցնել

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հիմա մենք դեռ ռեալմադրիդ .ամ ենք ?
> 
> 
> Հ.գ.
> 
> Մենքի մեջ մտնում են `Ես , Ռեալիստը , Հենոն, Դավօ'օն մեկել Ամառուին կարելի ա վերցնել


Ձեր սայթը չի վերականգնվելու?
Որովհետև 5 հոգին քիչա պետքա մինիմում 6 հոգի լինեք,կամ էլ պետքա 5-դ էլ կանոնավոր մասնակցեք...

Հ.Գ. Հայկո դու Զոնեֆուտբոլից ես չէ?  :Smile: 

Դե Ակումբում էլ շարունակվեք գրանցվել:

*AristocraT 
BOBO 
Taurus 
Razo* 

Հ.Գ. 2 Ռազո ջան, եթե չգիտես ասեմ, որ մրցույթը ամբողջ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքումա լինելու ու եթե չես կարա կանոնավոր մասնակցես, ավելի լավա չգրանցվես: Եթե բանակ ես գնալու առավել ևս :Smile:

----------


## Razo

> Ձեր սայթը չի վերականգնվելու?
> Որովհետև 5 հոգին քիչա պետքա մինիմում 6 հոգի լինեք,կամ էլ պետքա 5-դ էլ կանոնավոր մասնակցեք...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հայկո դու Զոնեֆուտբոլից ես չէ? 
> 
> Դե Ակումբում էլ շարունակվեք գրանցվել:
> 
> *AristocraT 
> BOBO 
> ...




Չէ այ ախպեր բանակ չեմ գնալու,  :Lol2:  բանակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր ունեմ, լավ չես նայել: Եթե տենցա չեմ մասնակցի, բանակ…  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չէ այ ախպեր բանակ չեմ գնալու,  բանակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր ունեմ, լավ չես նայել: Եթե տենցա չեմ մասնակցի, բանակ…


Դե եթե չես գնալու մասնակցի, քեզնից մենակ մի բանա գնում` պետքա ամեն հինգշաբթի-ուրբաթ խաղերի կանխագուշակումներդ ուղարկես նամակով ձեր թիմի ավագին` ամենայն հավանականությամբ Ուրվականին :Smile:

----------


## Razo

> Դե եթե չես գնալու մասնակցի, քեզնից մենակ մի բանա գնում` պետքա ամեն հինգշաբթի-ուրբաթ խաղերի կանխագուշակումներդ ուղարկես նամակով ձեր թիմի ավագին` ամենայն հավանականությամբ Ուրվականին


ok խաղերը երբա սկսվում ?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Օգոստոսի 31-ին,երևի օգոստոսի 28-29-ի կողմ առաջին տուրի խաղերը կգրվեն...

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահիկ ջան, թող Վահանը գա, ինքը տենանք ում կարա մեր բանակ բերի , չեմպիոնները չեն կարող չմասնակցել :

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր թիմը հեչից 7 հոգի կհավաքվի, կազմը երբա պետք ներկայացնել?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ...
 7 հոգին մաքսիմումնա,եթե 6 էլ հավաքեք ոչինչ...
Իսկ Ակումբը դեռ 4 հոգովա, Զոնեֆուտբոլը 5: Մենք էլ դեռ չենք հավաքվել:
10 օր ունենք սաղ հարցերը կարգավորելու համար...
Մեկ էլ առաջարկում եմ կենտրոնականի ոչ-ոքի գուշակելը 2 միավորից սարքենք 3 միավոր :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Մեկ էլ առաջարկում եմ կենտրոնականի ոչ-ոքի գուշակելը 2 միավորից սարքենք 3 միավոր


 :Hands Up: 
էտ ես անցյալ տարվանից եմ առաջարկում!

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ետ պտի փոխվեր

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիմա ինչ կարծիքի եք Արմֆուտբոլին առաջարկենք,թե չէ?
Եթե ռաջարակելու ենք ասեք,որ վաղը ես գրեմ,թե չէ էլ չենք հասցնի

----------


## Cesare

> Հիմա ինչ կարծիքի եք Արմֆուտբոլին առաջարկենք,թե չէ?
> Եթե ռաջարակելու ենք ասեք,որ վաղը ես գրեմ,թե չէ էլ չենք հասցնի


Իսկ ինչի չե, որ ՞՞

----------


## Ներսես_AM

1. Ես լրիվ կողմ եմ արմֆուտբոլի մասնակցւթյանը: շատ լավ կլինի ու ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի:

2. քանի որ թիմի ավագը արձակուրդա, իսկ իր բացակայության =ամանակ ես եմ ավագը, ապա ես որպես ավագ դեմ եմ Razo անդամի մասնակցությանը խաղին: Նախ նոր անդամ ես, երկրորդ ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքներդ չգիտենք: Անցած տարի նման դառը փորձ ունեցել ենք երբ առաջին տուրից հետո խաղացողը ակումբից կորավ ու մենք ստիպված առաջին կես տարին խաղացինք մյուս թիմերից մի խաղացող քիչ: Վահիկ ջան չնեղանաս բայց մենք մերոնցով մեր թիմի խաղացողներին կընտրենք:

3. Շատ կուզենայի որ մեր թիմը պահպանվեր, (Կարինե ջան չնեղանաս) բայց այս տարի քեզ արի չընդգրկենք կազմ, որովհետև ոչ ստաբիլ էիր մասնակցում ու արդեն ահագին =ամանակա ֆորումում չեմ տեսել քեզ: այսպիսով առայ=մ մեր թիմը ունի հետևյալ տեսքը

*Ներսես_AM
Ուրվական (c)
BOBO
AristocraT
Taurus*

John սպասում եմ քո պատասխանին  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> 1. Ես լրիվ կողմ եմ արմֆուտբոլի մասնակցւթյանը: շատ լավ կլինի ու ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի:
> 
> 2. քանի որ թիմի ավագը արձակուրդա, իսկ իր բացակայության =ամանակ ես եմ ավագը, ապա ես որպես ավագ դեմ եմ Razo անդամի մասնակցությանը խաղին: Նախ նոր անդամ ես, երկրորդ ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքներդ չգիտենք: Անցած տարի նման դառը փորձ ունեցել ենք երբ առաջին տուրից հետո խաղացողը ակումբից կորավ ու մենք ստիպված առաջին կես տարին խաղացինք մյուս թիմերից մի խաղացող քիչ: Վահիկ ջան չնեղանաս բայց մենք մերոնցով մեր թիմի խաղացողներին կընտրենք:
> 
> 3. Շատ կուզենայի որ մեր թիմը պահպանվեր, (Կարինե ջան չնեղանաս) բայց այս տարի քեզ արի չընդգրկենք կազմ, որովհետև ոչ ստաբիլ էիր մասնակցում ու արդեն ահագին =ամանակա ֆորումում չեմ տեսել քեզ: այսպիսով առայ=մ մեր թիմը ունի հետևյալ տեսքը
> 
> *Ներսես_AM
> Ուրվական (c)
> BOBO
> ...


Ես ինչ ջղայն վիցա-ավագ ունենք ...ես սկի չգիտեի ... 
կազմում եսել կաամ ... ուուուուռաաաա .

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես ինչ ջղայն վիցա-ավագ ունենք ...ես սկի չգիտեի ... 
> կազմում եսել կաամ ... ուուուուռաաաա .


Բա  :LOL: 

Հա մեկել Հայկոն կարողա՞ մեր մոտից խաղա: Անցած տարի երբ մտածում էինգ թիմը ու=եղացնելու մասին մտածում էինք, որ Հայկոին անպայման պետքա գնել  :LOL:  Էն էլ վերջի մի քանի խաղը զոնից խաղաց անցած տարի հիմա այս տարի ի՞նչ ես ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

RealMadrid.am-ը մասնակցելու՞ է:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

RealMadrid.am-ից բանամ նացել որ մասնակցի

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հա մեկել Հայկոն կարողա՞ մեր մոտից խաղա: Անցած տարի երբ մտածում էինգ թիմը ու=եղացնելու մասին մտածում էինք, որ Հայկոին անպայման պետքա գնել  Էն էլ վերջի մի քանի խաղը զոնից խաղաց անցած տարի հիմա այս տարի ի՞նչ ես ասում


եթե իմ համար տեղ կա, ես էս տարի կմասնակցեմ ձեր կազմում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> եթե իմ համար տեղ կա, ես էս տարի կմասնակցեմ ձեր կազմում


Գրանցածա  :Yahoo: 

Ուրեմն այս տարվա Ակումբ.ամ թիմի կազմը հետևյալն է (եթե պետք լինի մեկ հոգի էլ կընդգրկենք, կախված կազմակերպիչների հետ ինչ համաձայնության կգանք թիմերի քանակի վերաբերյալ)

*Ուրվական (c) 
Ներսես_AM 
BOBO 
AristocraT 
Taurus 
John 
H.a.y.k.o.*  :Goblin:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ 7 հոգին հերիքա, ուղղակի մեր մոտ էլ պրոբլեմ կա` դեռ 5 հոգի ենք, բայց էդ հարցը կլուծվի, հիմա սպասենք Չեմպիոնների հայտին...

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմպիոնները կազմ ու պատրաստ են տիտղոսը պաշտպանելուն :Cool:  :Tsamon: 
մեր նախնական կազմը էսա, Zonefootball-ում ու օղորմածիկ realmadrid.am–ի նիկերնել եմ գրում՝

REAL_Ist\Madridist
Հենո
Grubiyan
Սերխիո\D&G\Ramos
Davo'o\David
Robbie
Amaru\Anahit L.F.

ամեն դեպքում մեր սայտի վերականդենանալու հույսերը դեռ չեն մարել

----------


## Սերխիո

Սայթը  վերակենդանացել ա,  մենք էլ  սպասում ենք նոր  մարտահրավերների:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սայթը  վերակենդանացել ա,  մենք էլ  սպասում ենք նոր  մարտահրավերների:


Մյուս մասնակից սայթը դեռ կոմայի մեջա :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահիկ ջան , իսկ եթե`akumb,am *vs* realmadrid,am

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես դեմ չեմ :Smile: 
Բայց դե էս տարին արդեն կեսից շատը անցելա, անիմաստ կլինի :Wink:

----------

